# Wie viel Zeit bleit uns noch?



## Doomsta (17. August 2009)

Hay,
ich möchte mit dem Thread mal ein umstrittenes Thema ansprechen:
und zwar, was meint IHR wie lange die menscheit noch soweiter machen kann wie es momentan der Fall ist.
Hiermit meine ich mit der totalen Ausbeutung des Planeten (öl, wasser, usw.). Die totale Ausbeutung der 3ten Welt (1% der Welt-Bevölkerung bekommt 40% aller Einkünfte).
Wann meint ihr kommt das alles vernichtende unglück, ob durch naturkatastrophen, einen atomkrieg um die letzten ressourcen der welt usw.?
Ist euch das egal, denkt ihr überhaupt darüber nach? oder meint ihr vllt. das z.B. eine neue erfindung oder ähnliches  uns retten wird?


----------



## Cookie Jar (17. August 2009)

Also laut Maya Kalender bis 2012 

das wird ein echtes spektakel wen die ganzen deppen an sylvester Aldi stürmen um sich vorrätte zu beschaffen. 
So wie damals als irgend ein Honk das ende der Welt damals auf anfang 2000 angesetzt hat xD ich würd ja Drauf wetten ich sag mal [wen es nich 2012 wird]
3000-3100 bis der letzte Mensch draufgegangen is


----------



## Doomsta (17. August 2009)

Cookie schrieb:


> Also laut Maya Kalender bis 2012
> 
> das wird ein echtes spektakel wen die ganzen deppen an sylvester Aldi stürmen um sich vorrätte zu beschaffen
> nur weil irgend ein Honk das ende der Welt damals auf anfang 2000 angesetzt hat



mir ging es nicht um den maya kalnder oder irgendwelchen sekten humbug, mir ging es eig.darum was eure RELAISTISCHE einschätzung ist wann ein krieg, naturkatastrophe o.Ä. so ziemlich alles plättet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

Maximal 100 Jahre...
spätestens dann wird der Dritte Weltkrieg aufgrund von Ressourcenmangel ausbrechen und die Menschheit zu einer Legende der Geschichtsbücher werden lassen...


----------



## Scrätcher (17. August 2009)

Mit der heutigen Einstellung zirca 3 Jahre!

Noch nie war die Bereitschaft für einen Atomschlag so hoch wie heute! Zählt mal die Konfliktherde die es schon angedroht haben.

Wenn die ersten Hemmungen erstmal gefallen sind, werden die nächsten weiter machen!

*sarkasmus on*
Aber warum sollten sie? Wo das doch meist nur der Fall ist wenn sich jemand bedroht fühlt, oder um das eigene Volk von ner schlechten Wirtschaft abzulenken? 

Aber keine Sorge! Sollte es danach noch Menschen geben werden die wohl nicht mehr so schnell mit Atombomben spielen! Sie werden sich eher freuen wenn sie noch andere Menschen treffen! 

*sarkasmus off*


----------



## Cookie Jar (17. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Maximal 100 Jahre...
> spätestens dann wird der Dritte Weltkrieg aufgrund von Ressourcenmangel ausbrechen und die Menschheit zu einer Legende der Geschichtsbücher werden lassen...


 Das wir dann aber eher eine Horror-Story ..

b2t ..Also eine Realistische einschätzung zum Ende der Welt hmmh also wen das so weiter geht geb ich uns nicht mehr Lange der nahe osten ist ein Pulverfass ein Funken und...
Die Menschheit Verdummt immer mehr ich schiebs jetzt mal nicht auf Rtl2,Sat1 und Comparsen die passen sich ja auch nur dem Nievau der Zuschauer an 
Ständige Panic mache (Vogelgrippe,Schweinegrippe,xyz grippe) die Menschen schlucken alles was der Polit uns auftischt .

Wir entwickeln stándig irgendwelche neuen Massenvernichtungs Waffen die wir gegen uns selbst einsetzen wir Verhalten uns als ob auf jedem Kontinent 
eine andere Spezies leben würde wir sind doch alles Menschen oder nicht?

Ich denke der Krieg in den mehrere Nation verwickelt werden [Weltkrieg wen mann den so will]
kommt nach dem Totalen Finanzcrach auf den wir ja mit durgetretenem gaspedal zu schlittern

aber mann kann ja nie wissen vllt werden wir ja alle bekehrt un es nimmt doch ein gutes ende .


----------



## El Homer (17. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Maximal 100 Jahre...
> spätestens dann wird der Dritte Weltkrieg aufgrund von Ressourcenmangel ausbrechen und die Menschheit zu einer Legende der Geschichtsbücher werden lassen...


du ja so pessimistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber es beginnt ja schon jetzt....
In der Antarktis haben Amerika und Russland schonmal ihre Fähnchen in den Schnee gesteckt um sich Öl reserven unter dem Eis zu sichern...und die Grenzen, sind nah bei einander


----------



## spectrumizer (17. August 2009)

Ende 2012, nach allem was man so hört.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (17. August 2009)

Ich denke, dass die menscheit die selbstvernichtenste,grausamste und gestörteste rasse ist die ich kenne, wir sind sozusagen das schlimmste was der natur passiren konnte. ein biologischer epic fail.
In spätestens 100 jahren, nach einem riese finanzcrash ist hier schicht im schacht und das ist auch gut so.
Wenn ich nen roten knopf hätte der die menschheit vernichtenwürde (mich eingeschlossen, denn absolut JEDER mensch ist habgierig und selbstzerstörerisch), ich würde ihn drücken. Der planet würde sich regenrieren und andere spezies hätten die gleiche chance die wir mit bravur verschleudert haben. Umso schneller die Menscheit krepiert, umso besser.
 kern allen übels ist die habgierigkeit der menschen und vorallem, dass sich mitlerwiele alles nur noch um geld dreht.
 dazu ein kleiner text:

_Der Kern aller Probleme in unserer Welt ist das Geldsystem, welches einen unendlichen Schuldensog erzeugt und uns zwingt alle Entscheidungen und Handlungen in unserem Leben nach finanziellem Profit auszurichten. Dadurch verschwenden wir (bewusst und unbewusst) einen großen Teil unserer Energie mit selbstsüchtigem, korruptem Verhalten, anstatt in Freiheit die gemeinsame Entfaltung der Menschheit im Einklang mit der Natur genießen zu können. Politik, Religion und andere Gesetze sind niemals eine Möglichkeit, um gesellschaftliche Probleme zu lösen oder einen Wechsel herbeizuführen. Sie sind nur ein Symptom der korrupten Profit-Struktur des Kapitalismus. Einleitung: Unsere Gesellschaft ist strukturiert und kontrolliert von Organisationen. Politische Organisationen, Wirtschaftsorganisationen, Religiöse Organisationen, Soziale Organisationen, Internationale..., Nationale..., Regionale... In diese Struktur werden wir hineingeboren und konditioniert. Das ist unsere Realität und diese Realität wird nicht angezweifelt. Das größte Problem an der Sache ist das Geldsystem, die Finanz-Organisationen, die am allerwenigsten angezweifelt und durchschaut werden. Unser Wirtschafssystem ist scheinbar grundlegend notwendig für unseren alltäglichen Wohlstand und es scheint undenkbar, dass genau dieses System die Ursache für die immer weiter zunehmende weltweite Verarmung und Versklavung ist. Und selbst heute, wo jeder selber erlebt wie das System voll von korrupter Gier unsere gesamte Gesellschaft bestimmt, werden doch solche Erkenntnisse und Gedanken ganz schnell wieder verdrängt. In einer Welt, wo 1% der Welt-Bevölkerung 40% aller Einkünfte kassiert, in einer Welt wo jeden Tag 3400 Kinder aufgrund von Armut und vermeidbaren Krankheiten sterben und 50% der Weltbevölkerung von einem Einkommen unter 2 Dollar pro Tag leben muss, ist eines klar: Etwas läuft sehr schief in diesem System!_

quelle: http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1352552668588051041


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

El schrieb:


> du ja so pessimistisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso bin ich pessimistisch wenn Scrätcher sogar nur 3 Jahre gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (17. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die menscheit die selbstvernichtenste,grausamste und gestörteste rasse ist die ich kenne, wir sind sozusagen das schlimmste was der natur passiren konnte. ein biologischer epic fail.
> In spätestens 100 jahren, nach einem riese finanzcrash ist hier schicht im schacht und das ist auch gut so.
> Wenn ich nen roten knopf hätte der die menschheit vernichtenwürde (mich eingeschlossen, denn absolut JEDER mensch ist habgierig und selbstzerstörerisch), ich würde ihn drücken. Der planet würde sich regenrieren und andere spezies hätten die gleiche chance die wir mit bravur verschleudert haben. Umso schneller die Menscheit krepiert, umso besser.
> kern allen übels ist die habgierigkeit der menschen und vorallem, dass sich mitlerwiele alles nur noch um geld dreht.
> ...



/sign 
wer weiss was wir alles anstellen wen wir uns doch soweit entwickeln das wir mit Raumschiffen ins weite all fliegen können wir würden ja sowas von nur Humbug anstellen
wir solltens lieber beenden bevor es zu spät ist


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Kleiner Joke 2142 Wers Kennt weiß worums geht xD 

Nein Wirklich nachdem was man echt so hört soll ja 2012 sein ich glaube mehr so 2026 oder wan der 1 comet kommt ^^


----------



## chopi (17. August 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> mir ging es nicht um den maya kalnder oder irgendwelchen *sekten humbug*, mir ging es eig.darum was eure *RELAISTISCHE* einschätzung ist wann ein krieg, naturkatastrophe o.Ä. so ziemlich alles plättet.



Ich glaub an 2012. Ich bin in keiner Sekte. kthxbye?
Ps. Countdown to 2012



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Noch nie war die Bereitschaft für einen Atomschlag so hoch wie heute! Zählt mal die Konfliktherde die es schon angedroht haben.


O rly?


----------



## Ghrodan (17. August 2009)

Ich tippe auf 317.022...


----------



## chopi (17. August 2009)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf 317.022...



Details!


----------



## Ghrodan (17. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Details!



Dann machts bumm...sonnenmäßig...oder puff, jenachdem obs implo- oder explodiert, aber das kann der Erde Wurst sein, Schluss is dann eh...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. August 2009)

Ich spüre grade so ein komisches Grummeln im Bauch, da will was raus - demnach in den nächsten Minuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (18. August 2009)

Es wird im nächsten Jahrhundert wahrscheinlich einen dritten Weltkrieg geben, jedoch wird das die Menschheit noch nicht vernichten.
Es wird ein Atomkrieg werden, der die Erde und all ihre entwickelten Bewohner verseucht.


----------



## jeef (18. August 2009)

Ich finde es eigentlich nur sehr sehr schade um die Natur!
Die Menschen sind mir scheiß egal sind alle irgendwie selber Schuld. (Ja,alle!)

Und ansich ist es ja egal in 5Mrd. Jahren macht die Sonne ehs Licht langsam aus.
Und wenn die Menschheit bisdahin net irgendwie hier wegkommt wars das eh aber
solange schaft die Menschheit das eh net in den nächsten 100-200Jahre  kriegen
wir die Kugel schon irgendwie klein


----------



## Harika (18. August 2009)

Der Mayakalender prohezeit nur einen Umschwung, das Ende der Welt wird nicht so schnell stattfinden, zudem gibt er Vorhersagen bis 3700 nChr an. 
Die Menschheit an sich wird sehr schwer komplett auszurotten sein und wird wohl auch nicht passieren, es reichen ja 100 Höhlenbewohner um die Menschheit neu auferstehen zu lassen.


----------



## Rhokan (18. August 2009)

Ich denke zwar nicht, dass die Menschheit in abzusehender Zeit komplett aussterben wird, aber irgendwann wird wohl ein Dritter Weltkrieg die Menschheit ziemlich dezimieren (und so ein Krieg wird sicher kommen, nur wann ist die Frage)


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Maximal 100 Jahre...
> spätestens dann wird der Dritte Weltkrieg aufgrund von Ressourcenmangel ausbrechen und die Menschheit zu einer Legende der Geschichtsbücher werden lassen...


Wessen Geschichtsbücher? ...denk mal drüber nach! =P


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. August 2009)

150 bis Maximal 300 Jahre.
Dann wars das so wie es jetzt aussiet..

Aber ist mir egal.. da sind wir eh schon alle weg^^


----------



## Aitaro (18. August 2009)

da bush jetz nimma am roten knöppchen sitzt haben wir nochmal paar jahre gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich geh eh davon aus das sich die menschheit selbst vernichten wird durch einen atomaren supergau.. meinetwegen könnte es ruhig heute sein.. is eh grad alles fürn ... >_>


----------



## Windelwilli (18. August 2009)

Aitaro schrieb:


> da bush jetz nimma am roten knöppchen sitzt haben wir nochmal paar jahre gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum das denn? Sind die Server schon wieder down? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (18. August 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> warum das denn? Sind die Server schon wieder down?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



heut is dienstag und wow spiel ich seit 2monaten nimma oO

aber wenns wissen willst..

job verloren, freundin weg, bein verstaucht.. ohne job kann ich die wohnung nimma halten.. hachja.. wenns kommt dann kommts dicke.......


----------



## shadow24 (18. August 2009)

wirklich schwer zu sagen wieviel Zeit uns noch bleibt...eigentlich steht der Zeiger der Lebensuhr schon seit vielen Jahren auf 5 vor 12...
wir müssen endlich lernen massiv umzudenken im Umweltbewusstsein.viele verhalten sich als ob sie eine zweite Welt irgendwo geparkt hätten.wenn immer weniger Verständnis für Natur und Umwelt vorhanden ist werden wir uns unweigerlich selbst vernichten...
der Rohstoffabbau hat schon lange Dimensionen erlangt,die unsere Welt nicht mehr lange mitmachen kann...
vorstellen kann ich mir auch Ressourcenkriege um die letzten Ölvorkommen und andere Bodenschätze,sodass die Vision aus Mad Max gar nicht mehr so weit von uns entfernt ist...
nur wenn wir endlich anfangen Ersatzenergien und deren Gewinnung zu fördern hat die Menschheit eine Chance das nächste Jahrhundert zu erreichen


----------



## Windelwilli (18. August 2009)

Aitaro schrieb:


> aber wenns wissen willst..
> 
> job verloren, freundin weg, bein verstaucht.. ohne job kann ich die wohnung nimma halten.. hachja.. wenns kommt dann kommts dicke.......


`
Mal eine Weisheit zum Besten gebe: "Eine Tür geht zu und im selben Moment geht ein Fenster auf".

Ist wirklich so....man muß das Fenster nur finden. Viel Glück dabei, auch Du schaffst das!


----------



## Vulcania Weißglut (18. August 2009)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Dann machts bumm...sonnenmäßig...oder puff, jenachdem obs implo- oder explodiert, aber das kann der Erde Wurst sein, Schluss is dann eh...


Naja erst wird sie Explodieren danach implodieren. Erst der rote Riese dann der weiße Zwerg. Aber das wird aller vorraussicht nach in cirka 5 Millarden Jahren passieren. Soviel Brennstoff hat unsere Sonne noch.

Viel wahrscheinlicher ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass wir Menschen uns selbst vernichten. Wer auch immer als erster auf den KNOPF drückt!!!!

Lebe hier und jetzt, schwelge manchmal in Erinnerungen und kümmere dich erst um die Zukunft, wenn sie da ist!

So far


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Ich denke, die Menschheit wird so lange existieren, bis eines Tages ein grosser Meteorit auf der Erde einschlägt und uns alle pulverisiert. Ob das nun zehn Jahre oder zehntausend Jahre oder von mir aus zehn Millionen Jahre sind spielt dabei keine Rolle. Ich denke nicht, dass der Mensch sich selbst vernichtet, dafür ist er zu einfallsreich.
Was ich mir aber gut vorstellen kann ist, dass unser aktueller Wissensstand verloren gehn könnte und wir uns zurückentwickeln. Wie weit zurück ist mir dabei eher unklar.


----------



## Konov (18. August 2009)

Ich vermute mal, unser Ende werden die hier anwesenden poster nicht mehr erleben. ^^

Also 100 jahre + wirds sicher noch dauern.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

Ich habe Kinder und glaube an das Gute im Menschen.

Ich gehe davon aus wir brauchen eine Motivation.
Ich gehe weiterhin davon aus, das wir Unterstützung bekommen auf allen Ebene des Seins, wenn wir darum bitten.

Ohne Hoffnung lohnt es sich nicht sein Leben zu leben.
Ich kenne einen Arbeitskollegen, der hat allen Ernstes zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges auf Nachwuchs verzichtet, weil ihm die Weltlage zu unsicher war.
Der ungeborene wäre so in etwa in meinem Alter. *seufzt*
Schade drum, er wäre sicher ein guter Papa gewesen und das oder die Kinder hätten Ihr Leben bereichert. 

Ich für meinen Teil lebe lieber in Vertrauen, als in Angst (obwohl ich auch nicht blind durch die Welt laufe). ^^


----------



## Niranda (18. August 2009)

Die Menschen werden nicht aussterben.
 Wie Davatar schon sagte werden wir unseren Wissensstand verlieren und zurück katapultiert.

Meinermeinung nach ins Mittelalter.

Schauen wir uns mal die Römer an, was die schon alles hatten... selbst eine Dampfmaschine hatten Sie da schon, haben sie bloß nicht richtig umgesetzt.
Und danach kam das Mittelalter - der totale Rückschritt, wenn mans so betrachtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Merk man bei deinen Posts garnicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab Dich auch lieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Schauen wir uns mal die Römer an, was die schon alles hatten... selbst eine Dampfmaschine hatten Sie da schon, haben sie bloß nicht richtig umgesetzt.
> Und danach kam das Mittelalter - der totale Rückschritt, wenn mans so betrachtet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woran aber auch die Kirche den größten Teil beigetragen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2009)

Ich bleib bei meiner äusserst optimistischen Schätzung!

Es ist einfach schon zuweit forangeschritten als das man durch eine Bundestagswahl auch nur Ansatzweise daran etwas ändern könnte!

Ich denke mal wenn herauskommt wo ständig heimlich Geld aus dem System abgezwackt wurde wird es höllische Unruhen geben!

Mein Tip: 

Geht mal wieder an die frische Luft! Lernt die Natur mal wieder kennen! Und überlegt euch mal was ihr bei Stromausfall oder Ausfall der Kommunikation/der Nahrungsmittel machen würdet!

Das Ergebnis ist erschreckend! Viele hätte zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt so garkeine Möglichkeiten....... denkt mal drüber nach....


----------



## Cørradø (18. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Woran aber auch die Kirche den größten Teil beigetragen hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du gehörst echt zu den unbelehrbaren. Anderer Thread - selbe Meinung... da kann man argumentieren was man will: festgefahren, da belehrungsresitent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Welchen Teil?
Beleg das mal.

Als das römische Reich untergegangen ist, war das Christentum bereits Staatsreligion.
In anderen Worten die Römer, die die Neuzeit als Hochkultur feiert, waren inzwischen Christen - somit war es strengenommen eine christliche Hochkultur - Punkt 1.
Durch den Einfall der Hunnen anfangs des 5. Jahrhundert wurden die nord- und osteuropäischen "Barbarenstämme" nach Süden und Westen gedrängt, was zur Folge hatte dass sie wiederum in das römische Reich eingefallen und Kulturstätten und Archive zerstört haben. Punkt 2 also: Die Völkerwanderung und die Zerstörung des (christlichen) Römischen Weltreichs mit all seinen geistigen Errungenschaften hat zum Untergang der "Hochkultur" geführt und nicht "grösstenteils die Kirche".


----------



## Niranda (19. August 2009)

Christen, Buddhisten und der ganze Kram sind sowieso alle... naja^^


----------



## Cørradø (19. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Christen, Buddhisten und der ganze Kram sind sowieso alle...


...einfach supergeil?
...zum knutschen?
...total possierlich?
...eine Bereicherung der menschlichen Existenz? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seh ich genauso! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (19. August 2009)

@Scrätcher

Da hast du recht. Mit der Bundestagswahl wird sich auch nicht viel ändern lassen.

Es ist schon traurig, wie es in unserer heutigen Welt zugeht.
Wie Jean Zielger ja auch immer wieder "so schön" sagt: Jedes Kind das heute am Hungertod stirbt, wird ermordet"...
und das ist leider zu wahr, wenn man bedenkt das die Erdbevölkerung ohne Probleme Ernährt werden könnte, aber
nein... wir stecken die Nahrungsmittel dann doch lieber in Biosprit. 

Die Entwicklungsländer werden durch die Globalisierung unglaublich ausgebeutet und man sieht Tag für Tag nur zu,
aber was will man als einzelner Bürger schon tun.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich das ganze in nächster Zeit ändert, bzw OB es sich ändert.

Momentan wird es allerdings immer schlimmer statt besser... :/


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich das ganze in nächster Zeit ändert, bzw OB es sich ändert.



Wenn diese Zeichen eintreffen sollte man schonmal anfangen auf Selbsternährer/Stromerzeuger umzustellen oO:

- ein Anschlag in Deutschland der angeblich von fanatischen Muslimen ausgeführt wurde

- eine weitere Seuche die tatsächlich gefährlich ist (nicht so wie die Schweinegrippe)

- Goldpreis um das 4-fache in die Höhe schießt.

Ab hier sollte man sich mal überlegen was geeignete Schutzmaßnahmen sind und wieviele Vorräte man brauchen könnte:

- ein atomarer Schlagabtausch zwischen zwei Ländern die jeweils mit Russland und Amerika im Bündniss stehen.

tick tack tick tack....................


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2009)

Wirklich aussterben kann die Menschheit kaum. Ein paar würden sich immernoch retten. Selbst wenn sich 90% der Erde in eine Wüste verwandeln würde würden welche Überleben.
Der Mensch lebt in der Sahara und auch in der Nähe der Polregion. Kein Wesen auf der Erde ist so Anpassungsfähig wie der Mensch und er ist es nicht erst seitdem es Klimaanlagen, Heizungen oder sonstige Technik gibt.

Wirklich aussterben könnte der Mensch nur bei einer absoluten globalen Katastrophe wie ein Asteroideneinschlag, der ein paar Kilometer Durchmesser hat. Alles andere wie Kriege, Epedemien und Hungersnöte würde maximal zur Zerstörung der Zivilisation führen. Nicht aber zum Aussterben der Menschheit.


----------



## dalai (19. August 2009)

3 Tage, 4 Stunden, 8 Minuten ...
Nein Quatsch, kann man nicht wirklich abschätzen, Ressourcen werden knapp, es gibt immer noch genügend Atomwaffen um die welt komlett wegzublasen, irgendwelche Krankheiten gegen die es kein gegenmittel gibt... Aber es werden noch lange nicht alle menschen sterben, egal was passiert, z.B. bei einer extrem gefährlichen Krankheit wird es auch nie alle töten, aber auf jeden Fall die Weltbevölkerung ausdünnen, keine frage.

Btw: Was passiert wenn eine Atombombe auf ein Atombombenlager abgeworfen wird? Wird dann die explosion grösser oder ist danach nur die radioaktive Strahlung im Umkreis des Atomwaffenlagers grösser? 
Das ist eine komische frage, ich finde würde aber trotzdem gerne eure Meinung darüber hören.


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2009)

Eigentlich sollte da nichts passieren. Die spaltbare Masse in der Bombe muss sich erst vermischen und das zu einem ganz bestimmten Zeitpunkt und von daher sollte es zu keiner Kernfusions/Kernspaltungsreaktion kommen.

Und es ist auch falsch, das durch nen Atomkrieg die Menschheit ausgelöscht wird. Die moderne Zivilisation wäre sicher weg aber wer würde denn auf das kleine 50 Einwohner Dorf mitten im afrikanischen Dschungel ne Atombombe werfen ? Kernwaffen würde man gegen große Truppenverbände und Großstäde einsetzen aber was hätte es für einen strategischen Sinn eine Atomwaffe auf ein Dorf zu werfen, wo es nichts gibt ?
Genau ist es äußerst unwahrscheinlich, das alle Nationen der Welt direkt betroffen wären. Von den Folgen bestimmt aber ein Atomkrieg dürfte wohl kaum von mehr als 2 oder Nationen ausgeführt werden und da isses doch recht unlogisch wenn Nation A einen Atomkrieg mit Nation B führt aber dann sagt "Hey, lass doch auch mal ne Atombombe auf Timbuktu werfen, wo wir gerade dabei sind"
Die Verbündeten der Länder, die aktiv mitgekämpft haben wären vielleicht noch mit dran aber es widerspricht einfach jedweder Logik auf ein Land, welches keinerlei strategische oder taktische Bedeutung hat eine Atombombe zu werfen. Und genau diese Länder würden überleben.

Wir Deutschen hätten im Falle eines Atomkrieges eher schlechte Karten da vor allem Industriegebiete wie NRW ein lohnendes Ziel wären. Übrigens ist Deutschland Atommacht. Jedenfalls zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges haben die USA Atombomben für Deutschland bereit gehalten. Der Tornadokampfjet kann mit 1 Atombombe bestückt werden. Selbst wenn man uns keine Atombombe geben würde, könnte Deutschland selber welche produzieren, denn man braucht für eine Atombombe : Spaltbares Material (haben wir), technisches Knowhow (haben wir), technische Anlagen (haben wir), Trägersysteme (tornado).

Ich denke aber dazu wird es niemals kommen. Zumindest nicht zu unserer Lebzeit. Durch die globalisierung verschwimmen Staatsgrenzen immer mehr. In der Zukunft wird es keine EU-Länder mehr geben, sondern nur noch die EU.Man braucht sein Staatsgebiet in der modernen Welt nicht mehr zu schützen, denn man kann alle Waren heute exportieren und andere damit beliefern. Durch den technischen Fortschritt werden Kriege auch immer unzweckmäßiger, denn dank der Technik können auch vergleichsweise arme Staaten im Wohlstand leben. Und wo es keine Staaten gibt kann man auch keinen Krieg führen !


----------



## Vreen (19. August 2009)

genau genommen kann der mensch mit seinem ach so tollen technischen fortschritt nichtmal wirklich was gegen eine einfache grippe tun.
fakt ist, wenn bakterien und viren den menschen auf der erde nicht mehr haben wollen würden würde er aussterben, auch in timbuktu.


----------



## 11Raiden (19. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn diese Zeichen eintreffen sollte man schonmal anfangen auf Selbsternährer/Stromerzeuger umzustellen oO:
> - ein Anschlag in Deutschland der angeblich von fanatischen Muslimen ausgeführt wurde
> - eine weitere Seuche die tatsächlich gefährlich ist (nicht so wie die Schweinegrippe)
> - Goldpreis um das 4-fache in die Höhe schießt.
> ...


Ne, weil man wäre einer der wenigen und stände dann wohl alein auf weiter Flur.
Also ich für meinen Teil brauche so ein Horrorszenario nicht und belaste mich damit nicht.
Auf so etwas kann man sich eh nicht vorbereiten (meine Meinung).

Du hast in diesem Forum so etwas tolles gepostet:
http://www3.hoerzu.de/heft/interview_broers/#page1

Wie kannst Du da so einne Angst haben?

Ich für meinen Teil übe mich in Gelassenheit.
Natürlich kann sich jeder darauf vorbereiten.
Ich für meinen Teil tue dies eher mental, das ich jetzt schon versuche aus dem Herzen zu Leben und nicht erst in der 5. Dimension (sowie sie kommen sollte). ^^
Es gibt noch genug Ängste und Hemmnisse, in jedem von uns die von uns bearbeitet, ausgesöhnt losgelassen werden wollen.


----------



## shadow24 (19. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wirklich aussterben kann die Menschheit kaum.


momentan hat die Menschheit (noch) nicht die Waffe sich komplett selbst zu vernichten,obwohl wir nah dran sind...
aber die Gefahr muss auch nicht unbedingt von der Erde selbst kommen.hab hier den link vom Planetarium Hamburg gepostet indem ich ab und zu bin.da läuft gerade ein interessanter Beitrag über die Möglichkeit die Menschheit doch komplett auszulöschen...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahuK2Vt2WXc


----------



## 11Raiden (19. August 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> momentan hat die Menschheit (noch) nicht die Waffe sich komplett selbst zu vernichten,obwohl wir nah dran sind...
> aber die Gefahr muss auch nicht unbedingt von der Erde selbst kommen.hab hier den link vom Planetarium Hamburg gepostet indem ich ab und zu bin.da läuft gerade ein interessanter Beitrag über die Möglichkeit die Menschheit doch komplett auszulöschen...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahuK2Vt2WXc


Ich halte die Möglichkeit für verschwindend gering.
Ich halte sie für noch geringer wenn sie in den nächsten zehn bis hundert Jahren stattfinden soll. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2009)

Nunja... es braucht nicht viel... eine falsche Orbitkreuzung von einem Asteroiden der groß genug ist und wir können uns das Frühstück sparen... 
Es könnte so gut wie jeden Tag passieren, da unsere Weltraumüberwachungstechnik nicht wirklich ausreichend ist bzw. selbst wenn wir es wüssten, könnten wir nicht viel tun...


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2009)

Kommt ganz drauf an wie viel Vorwarnzeit man hat. Bei rechtzeitiger Erkennung kann man durchaus Maßnahmen einleiten um den Asteroiden abzulenken. Die nötige Technologie hätten wir. Die meisten großen Objekte, die unsere Flugbahn kreuzen hat man bereits entdeckt. 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber sehr gering. Es gibt eine Turiner Skala die aussagt wie gefährlich ein Objekt ist. Sie geht von 0 bis 10. ab 8 ist die Kollision sicher und 10 wäre totale Zerstörung. Bisher war die höchste Einstufung bei 4 und die sagt aus, das die Chance für einen Einschlag über 1% liegt. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Asteroiden, der die Erdbahn im Jahr 2029 kreuzt. Mittlerweile wurde aber Entwarnung gegeben und die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei nur noch 0,0022%  . Das maximum lag bei 2,7%.

Ansonsten liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei allen Objekten unter 1% das sie mit der Erde kollidieren !


----------



## 11Raiden (20. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Kommt ganz drauf an wie viel Vorwarnzeit man hat. Bei rechtzeitiger Erkennung kann man durchaus Maßnahmen einleiten um den Asteroiden abzulenken. Die nötige Technologie hätten wir. Die meisten großen Objekte, die unsere Flugbahn kreuzen hat man bereits entdeckt.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber sehr gering. Es gibt eine Turiner Skala die aussagt wie gefährlich ein Objekt ist. Sie geht von 0 bis 10. ab 8 ist die Kollision sicher und 10 wäre totale Zerstörung. Bisher war die höchste Einstufung bei 4 und die sagt aus, das die Chance für einen Einschlag über 1% liegt. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Asteroiden, der die Erdbahn im Jahr 2029 kreuzt. Mittlerweile wurde aber Entwarnung gegeben und die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei nur noch 0,0022%  . Das maximum lag bei 2,7%.
> Ansonsten liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei allen Objekten unter 1% das sie mit der Erde kollidieren !


Genau, weil wie oft wurden wir schon seit Beginn der Menschheitsgeschichte getroffen?
Es paßiert sehr selten, wenn überhaupt mal.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht sicherlich.
Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit den Lotto-Jackpot zu knacken oder vom Bus überfahren zu werden.
Ich für meinen Teil brauche mir nicht über alle Schreckensszenarien den Kopf zu zerbrechen.


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn diese Zeichen eintreffen sollte man schonmal anfangen auf Selbsternährer/Stromerzeuger umzustellen oO:


Jede Menge Dosenfutter, Kartoffeln, Reis und Teigwaren einkaufen.



> - ein Anschlag in Deutschland der angeblich von fanatischen Muslimen ausgeführt wurde


Konvertieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> - eine weitere Seuche die tatsächlich gefährlich ist (nicht so wie die Schweinegrippe)


Genug Seife und Putzmittel kaufen



> - Goldpreis um das 4-fache in die Höhe schießt.


In Gold investieren oder besser gleich direkt Gold kaufen



> - ein atomarer Schlagabtausch zwischen zwei Ländern die jeweils mit Russland und Amerika im Bündniss stehen.


Siehe Dosenfutter, Kartoffeln, Reis und Teigwaren

Fazit: Ich glaub eher, das ist ne Verschwörung der Nahrungsmittel-Hygiene-Gold-Industrie :O

Aber mal im Ernst Scrätcher: heute immernoch Angst vor dem Russen zu haben halt ich doch recht für übertrieben, vom Ami ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Wie kannst Du da so einne Angst haben?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil übe mich in Gelassenheit.
> Natürlich kann sich jeder darauf vorbereiten.
> ...



Angst? Sagen wir es mal so: "Ich mache mir Sorgen über die Zeichen der Zeit!" Um das genau zu beantworten kriegste eh noch ne PM von mir und ich werde einen Thread erstellen. Keine Sorge! Da geht es nicht "um Vorzeichen" sondern um "gelebten Glauben"!



Davatar schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst Scrätcher: heute immernoch Angst vor dem Russen zu haben halt ich doch recht für übertrieben, vom Ami ganz zu schweigen.



Ich weiß ich bin damit noch ein paar Monate zu früh dran aber naja was solls?...........


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2009)

Es könnte jeder zeit vorbei sein!

Angst zuhaben das ihrend einer den roten knopf drückt trifft wohl eher ein.

Der mensch als solches ist ja eigendlich von der natur nur als riesen fehler zusehn,und wie wir es kennen wird sie versuchen den Fehler zubeheben.

Traurig aber wahr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. August 2009)

Was ihr immer habt mit euren Atombomben, ich denke nicht das die jemals eingesetzt werden um Krieg zu führen, wir können verdammt nochmal froh sein das wir Atombomben haben, sonst wär der 3te WK schon längst ausgebrochen ... Außerdem gibts da noch die UN die Kriege verhindern will, die ist kurz nach dem 2ten WK gegründet worden. und hat scon ihre Funktion obwohl das hier manche bestreiten wollen


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

Nunja, worauf begründet sich diese Angst vor dem Russen oder dem Amerikaner? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, die Angst vor dem Russen ist ein letzter Bestandteil des zweiten Weltkriegs und der Nachkriegszeit bezüglich der Angst vor der Sowjetunion. Aber schau Dir die Grösse, militärische Stärke und politische Lage Russlands heute an. Natürlich haben sie immernoch Atomwaffen, aber von einem Atomkrieg auszugehn halte ich dann doch extrem für übertrieben, da hab ich dann doch mehr Angst vom Auto überfahren zu werden. Ansonsten ist von der grossen Sowjetunion nicht mehr allzu viel übrig geblieben und das Interesse Russlands richtet sich eh sehr begrenzt nach Westeuropa.
WENN dann hätte ich eher Angst vor zum Beispiel China. Ein Land, das wirtschaftlich kontinuierlich an Stärke gewinnt und uns rein wirtschaftlich ohne Probleme konkurrieren kann. Militärisch stark und innenpolitisch radikal. Das wäre ein Land bei dem ich es eher verstehen würde, wenn man, sagen wir - einen gewissen gesunden Respekt davon hätte.
Und Amerika...tjo, der grosse Tiger im Westen, der gerne Weltpolizei spielt. Wie soll ich sagen, England hat früher genau das Selbe gemacht als es noch ähnlich gross war und heute ist es nicht mehr ganz so gross wie es einmal war. Natürlich ist es schwer eine ehemalige Grossmacht, die von einer Insel aus kontrolliert wurde mit ner aktuellen Grossmacht zu vergleichen, bei der alle Mitgliedsstaaten sich selbst als Teil einer Grossnation betrachten. Trotzdem: Militärische Kriege werden immer aus den selben Gründen geführt:
-> Ressourcen
-> Land
-> Mit passt Deine Nase nicht
-> Meiner ist grösser als Deiner

Ressourcen in Europa sind nicht wirklich interessant für Amerika, an Landgewinnung auf nem andern Kontinent dürften sie auch nicht allzu interessiert sein. Ich denke da würde Südamerika früher dran glauben bevor die bei uns wegen Landeinnahme einfallen würden. Die letzten zwei Punkte wären denkbar, aber doch eher unwahrscheinlich, dazu ist Europa ein zu guter Handelspartner, als dass sich ein Egokrieg lohnen würde.


----------



## Cørradø (20. August 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> momentan hat die Menschheit (noch) nicht die Waffe sich komplett selbst zu vernichten,obwohl wir nah dran sind...


Shadow, dir sollte doch der Begriff "overkill" noch geläufig sein...
Oder war das Humbug? Propaganda? Imaginärer Schwanzlängenvergleich? Kann schon sein...
Ich hab mich schon lange gefragt wo dieses "Overkill"-Potential denn heute abgeblieben sei, mit der man sich vor 20/30 Jahren noch wuschig gemacht hat. 



> Kommt ganz drauf an wie viel Vorwarnzeit man hat. Bei rechtzeitiger Erkennung kann man durchaus Maßnahmen einleiten um den Asteroiden abzulenken. Die nötige Technologie hätten wir.


Ich glaube, wenn wir mal Hollywood beiseite lassen, dass sich die nötige Technologie wenn, dann überhaupt nur auf dem Papier in "unserem Besitz" befindet. Davon abgesehen, dass mir als Laie da erstmal kein "Verfahren" einfällt... ("Adomb0mbn und P0mpg0ns"?) glaub ich nicht an die plötzliche Solidarisierzung der Erdbevölkerung, wenns darum geht den Bau von irgendwas zu finanzieren, dass das nahende Ende abwenden könnte... könnte, weil ichs lediglich für ne Hypothese, Zahlenspielerei auf dem Papier, halte, weil ich die 80 Jahre Raumfahrt vor Augen hab.
Die vernachlässigte Weltraumüberwachung hat Selor ja schon ins Feld geführt...



> Genau, weil wie oft wurden wir schon seit Beginn der Menschheitsgeschichte getroffen?


Weiss man's?
Mal davon abgesehen, dass unser Gebiet von Interesse schrecklich klein ist... was ist Europa doch für ein winiziger Kontinent! ...und das, wo allein die Landmasse die für uns von Interesse ist vielleicht grad mal ein Drittel der Erdoberfläche ausmacht, so ist der Zeitraum, seit dem wir uns auf Aufzeichnungen berufen können, selbst angesichts der Menschheitsgeschichte nur zwei Herzschläge lang.
Spontan fiel mir der umstrittene Tunguska-Vorfall aus 190X ein... in einem Gebiet, das schlicht nicht besiedelt war und deshalb niemand mitbekommen hat, was denn da nun passiert ist... und das obwohls "an Land" war. Klar war's kein Weltuntergang...
Aber wieviele Einschläge waren wohl davor... VOR unserer Geschichtsschreibung, oder gingen verloren, passierten in Gebieten wos niemand mitbekommen hat, wenn eine Kultur ausgelöscht worden ist usw.? Ich mein wir reden nicht unbedingt von einer direkten Zerstörung durch Einschlag sondern z.B. von sowas wie nem Nuklearen Winter.
Wieviele Einschläge gab's im Meer?
In einem anderen Fred hat Selor mal gemeint unser Sonnensystem wäre eine Art natürlicher Abwehrschild... erst hab ich das als Unsinn abgetan (Asteoridengürtel zwischen Mars und Jupiter, überjahreszyklische Umlaufbahnen der einzelnen Planeten...) aber inzwischen glaub ich schon dass da was dran ist (Anziehung/Ablenkung durch riesige Massen etc...), denn da wo man die Planeten (soferns keine Gasriesen sind) sehen kann weisen ihre Oberflächen doch arge "Vernarbungen" auf - oder nicht?

Aber egal... was ich nicht sehe ist nicht da.

Als ich gestern gelesen hab dass "Big-Brother JÜRGEN" Schweinegrippe hat bin ich Panikartig in den REWE gerannt und hab mir Wasser-, Hundefutter- und Dauerkonserven-Vorräte für ein halbes Jahr, nen Stromgenerator, Unmengen an Wolldecken und Taschenlampen gekauft... ich bin gewappnet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht stehen wir kürzer vorm Ende als wirs glauben wollen. Was war auf dem Frachter "Artic Sea" und wer hat's jetzt in seinem Besitz? ö_Ö *AkteXmelodiepfeif*

Was ist mit einem Szenario à la "I am legend", was, wenn die Schweinegrippe-Zwangsimpfungen als Vorwand verwendet werden um die Menschheit mit einem zwar als Heilsbringer geplanten, aber dann mit unvorhergesehenen Mutationen sich ins Gegenteil wandelnden Antivirus massenimpfen, der uns zu nachtaktiven Zombies verwandelt, der uns nur noch über internetforen und bunte MMORPGs kommunizieren lässt? *BohneneintopfausderDoselöffel*
Ich bin echt froh, dass ich mich jetzt schon hier in meinem finsteren Keller ohne Fenster eingenistet hab... *mirdieAlufolienkopfbedeckungzurechtrück*


----------



## Cørradø (20. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst Scrätcher: heute immernoch Angst vor dem Russen zu haben halt ich doch recht für übertrieben, vom Ami ganz zu schweigen.


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr Davatar!

Ja zefix... ich find grad keine Beweise.
Vor gar nicht allzulanger Zeit hab ich mich mit ein paar Politikwissenschaftlern " " von der Uni Erlangen unterhalten und die beobachten die politischen Entwicklungen in Russland eingehend und messen der Lage dort ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Risiko für den Rest der Welt bei. (mal frei aus Erinnerungen zitiert)
Und tatsächlich ist das Kabinett ja das, was man als "Schattenkabinett" bezeichnet... alles Marionetten Putins.
Missachtung der Menschenrechte, gezieltes Vorgehen gegen Menschenrechtler, Imperialismus dort wos im Moment noch keinen in der westlichen Welt interessiert,  eine regierungspartei mit überwältigender Mehrheit un ohne Programm, ein "Präsident" ohne faktische Macht, da nur Handlanger des heimlichen "Diktators"... Dazu eine üble und noch radikalere Rechte ( http://dokmz.wordpress.com/2009/05/05/neon...ewalt-gestoppt/ ), und ein paar Wodkaleichen an den "roten Knöpfen" und als Befehlshaber der größten Panzerarmee der Welt.
Ich werd das Video, in der einer der Bonzen auf nem Parteitag gegen den Westen polemisiert noch finden...
Wehe, wenn die losgelassen.

"...vom Ami ganz zu schweigen."


----------



## -RD- (20. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> ...einfach supergeil?
> ...zum knutschen?
> ...total possierlich?
> ...eine Bereicherung der menschlichen Existenz?
> ...



Warum kann man Leute eigentlich nicht so akzeptieren, wie sie sind? Stört es euch, wenn jemand gläubig ist? Ich meine: Tut er/sie euch damit irgendwie... weh?
Es wird ständig darüber debatiert, "die Kirche" sei zu intolerant hier und zu intolerant da. Die "Gegner der Kirche" stehen dem aber interessanterweise oft in nichts nach.

Deine eigentlichen, leicht abschätzigen Beledigungen unter dem Deckmantel des Sarkasmus zu verstecken, kannst du dir daher im Übrigen sparen.


Und was die Diskussion "Angst vor Russen / Amis" betrifft: Die Angst vor der selbsternannten World Police mit ihrer verachtenswerten Neigung zum Narzissmus ist sicherlich berechtigt. Es gibt noch viel zu viele Bushs da drüben,
die wie viele seiner Wähler tatsächlich in dem Glauben leben, die USA sei das beste, tollste, etc. Land der Welt und könne sich daher alles erlauben.
Ich kann jedes Land verstehen, dass sich seit Bush 2.0 an der Regierung war, mit Atomwaffen ausrüstet. Denn dies ist aktuell wohl das einzige Mittel um zu verhindern, dass die USA irgendwo im Schafspelz der "Terrorbekämpfung" irgendwo durch ihre bezahlten Mörder (Soldaten sind für mich nichts anderes) Zivilbevölkerung hinrichten lassen und dies dann lapidar als "Collateral Damage" bezeichnen.


----------



## Cørradø (20. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Warum kann man Leute eigentlich nicht so akzeptieren, wie sie sind? Stört es euch, wenn jemand gläubig ist? Ich meine: Tut er/sie euch damit irgendwie... weh?
> Es wird ständig darüber debatiert, "die Kirche" sei zu intolerant hier und zu intolerant da. Die "Gegner der Kirche" stehen dem aber interessanterweise oft in nichts nach.
> 
> Deine eigentlichen, leicht abschätzigen Beledigungen unter dem Deckmantel des Sarkasmus zu verstecken, kannst du dir daher im Übrigen sparen.


Lieber -RD-,
Erstmal musst du meine anderen Postings zu dem Thema ignoriert haben sonst würdest du nicht zu so einer Deutung meiner Worte kommen.
Dann solltest du, ehe du dein Urteil fällst, anschauen, auf was ich genatwortet habe, welchen Satz ich beendet habe und was sein eigentlicher vorheriger Sinn war. Ja... Ironie versteht man erst ab 12... ich weiss...
Die junge Dame hat gemeint, Religionen (wobei sie nur 2 der 5 Weltreligionen genannt und ausgerechnet Buddhisten und Christen nebeneinander gestellt hat wo die ja so viele Berührungspunkte in Geschichte, Struktur, Ausführung und Glauben haben) seien "...naja".
"Naja" war jetzt so herrlich nichtsagend aber hat - so meine Spekulation - eher abwertenden Charakter gehabt.
Also hab ich - Ironie nicht Sarkamsmus - den Satz beendet mit den o.g. nicht ganz ernstzunehmenden Auswahlmöglichkeiten, die die ursprüngliche Autorin ja offengelassen hat, weil sie ihre Aussage nicht beendet sondern der Intuition des Lesers überlassen hat. Soweit klar?
Da sie keine eindeutige Aussage gemacht hat, hab ich den Raum für Spekulation für meine eigene Ansicht verwendet.
Leider hat sie keine meiner zur Verfügung gestellten Auswahlmöglichkeiten weder begrüsst noch abgelehnt. :-(
Also... zum mitschreiben: ICH finde Christen und Buddhisten supergeil, zum knutschen und als ne Bereicherung der ansonsten tristen und spirituell leeren Menschheit als gesamte nichtbedeutsame Existenz in einem unendlich grossen Universum an, in dem sie nichts zu sagen hat, dessen Verlauf sie weder beeinflussen noch ändern kann.  
Und es tut mir Leid (vorsicht: Sarkamsus) dir mitteilen zu müssen, dass ich mir in Zukunft meine schelmische Art nicht sparen werde.
Ich toleriere jede Art von friedlichem Glauben auch die eines Atheisten.


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Text


*Davatar likes this* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (20. August 2009)

Ihr seid hier alle so negativ Oo...

Wenn man sich nur mal die neusten Forschungsergebnisse ansieht: leistungssparende Häuser, hocheffiziente neue Computer (Photonenprozessor, so ungefähr das Novum der nächsten Jahre), Fusionskraftwerke sind sogar schon gebaut und mitten in der Forschung, Systembiologie ist grad groß im kommen (und damit der Schritt zum Modellorganismus und eigentlich zu den Sci Fi Visionen schlecht hin: züchtbare Organe, Heilmittel gegen fast alle Krankheiten, züchtbare Stammzellen) usw usw usw.

Ich bin derzeit eigentlich eher der Meinung, dass die Menschheit kurz davor steht ihre eigene Fiktion zu realisieren. Bis dahin reicht sogar noch locker das Öl (zur Not steigt man dann auf Methanogene Prozesse um oder vielleicht sogar auf die Fusion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), danach ist eh alles offen. Selbst der ach so gefürchtete Treibhauseffekt wird nicht die vernichtenden Auswirkungen haben.

Das Einzige, was der Menschheit derzeit wirklich den Gar ausmachen könnte, wäre ein globaler Atomkrieg (unwahrscheinlich, da dann Abfängersystemen etc pp eher der Orbit verstrahlt wird, als die großen Nationen... kleinere Länder könnte es natürlich schlimm treffen), kosmisches Unglück oder göttliche Intervention.

Ich denke eher, dass die Menschheit noch sehr lange besteht. Die Frage ist eher, ob wir den Schritt ins Weltall schaffen und es besiedeln können (irgendwie) oder ob wir auf diesem Planeten gefangen sind. Denn ist 2teres der Fall, dann ist eine Vernichtung der Menschheit natürlich irgendwann unausweichlich.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> 1. Ihr seid hier alle so negativ Oo...
> 
> 2. Wenn man sich nur mal die neusten Forschungsergebnisse ansieht: leistungssparende Häuser, hocheffiziente neue Computer (Photonenprozessor, so ungefähr das Novum der nächsten Jahre), Fusionskraftwerke sind sogar schon gebaut und mitten in der Forschung, Systembiologie ist grad groß im kommen (und damit der Schritt zum Modellorganismus und eigentlich zu den Sci Fi Visionen schlecht hin: züchtbare Organe, Heilmittel gegen fast alle Krankheiten, züchtbare Stammzellen) usw usw usw.



1. Auch wenn du mir das nicht glaubst und auf die Gefahr hin ich wiederhole mich: ICH BIN OPTIMIST! oO

2. Wäre es mal interessant auf welchem Planeten du wohnst, denn ich würde sofort zu dir ziehen wenn du mir auch nur Ansatzweise beweisen kannst, dass diese Sachen auf deinem Planeten wirklich gemacht werden und du mir den Weg dorthin erklärst!

Denn auf meiner Welt sieht es grad so aus:

- Es wird eine Pandemie hochgeschaukelt die so gefährlich ist wie jede andere Grippe auch! Aber dafür gibts ja den Impfstoff! Denn der ist garantiert gefährlicher wie jede Grippe!

- Amerika hat es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht die Welt vor sich selbst zu schützen! Jawohl! Jedes Land, ja sogar die eigene Bevölkerung soll vor sich selbst geschützt werden! Schade nur (Achtung Sarkasmusalarm!!) das viele Regierungen es nicht einsehen wollen, dass sie vor sich selbst geschützt werden müssen!!

- Ja holla! Mein Planet ist genauso fortschrittlich wie deiner! Leider muß man sich fragen inwiefern wir Fortschreiten oder ob es eher ein Rückschreiten ist! Obwohl wir mehr Technik besitzen geht es den Menschen weltweit immer schlechter! Irgenwie paradox, wo es doch nur zu unserem besten ist.....

- Es ist ja nicht so, dass uns die Problem auf unserem Planeten nicht bekannt wären nein, es ist nur so, dass wir es einfach mal so hinnehmen und warten bis jemand kommt und hilft....


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2009)

Kurz zu meinem Vorposter erneuerbare technologien oder gar ein ersatz für öl gibt es schon ewig!

Das einzige was die Menschheit abhält sie zu nutzen ist die Gier!
Den stelle dir mal vor Öl wird kaum noch benötigt, wie sollen den dann noch die Ausreden der Politiker wie der Wirtschaftsbosse ausfallen.
Es gab mal eine schöne Reportage über den erfinder von dem Biosprit und seiner Aussage warum den er nicht damit Weltweit auftriit,die Antwort war ganz leicht es sind zuviele große Mächte die dir Steine in den weg legen die du als Normal sterblicher nicht überwindest den am abfall verdient dann keiner mit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine schöne Reportage über den erfinder von dem Biosprit und seiner Aussage warum den er nicht damit Weltweit auftriit,die Antwort war ganz leicht es sind zuviele große Mächte die dir Steine in den weg legen die du als Normal sterblicher nicht überwindest den am abfall verdient dann keiner mit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da muss ich Dich korrigieren: Der Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor ist bei Öl einfach am besten gegeben, bei den Alternativen nicht.


----------



## 11Raiden (20. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nur mal die neusten Forschungsergebnisse ansieht: leistungssparende Häuser, hocheffiziente neue Computer (Photonenprozessor, so ungefähr das Novum der nächsten Jahre), Fusionskraftwerke sind sogar schon gebaut und mitten in der Forschung, Systembiologie ist grad groß im kommen (und damit der Schritt zum Modellorganismus und eigentlich zu den Sci Fi Visionen schlecht hin: züchtbare Organe, Heilmittel gegen fast alle Krankheiten, züchtbare Stammzellen) usw usw usw.
> Ich bin derzeit eigentlich eher der Meinung, dass die Menschheit kurz davor steht ihre eigene Fiktion zu realisieren. Bis dahin reicht sogar noch locker das Öl (zur Not steigt man dann auf Methanogene Prozesse um oder vielleicht sogar auf die Fusion
> 
> 
> ...


Hm..
Technik ist ein Weg der Menschheit. 
Das erkenne ich an, weil ich mag mein fließendes Wasser, meinem Strom etc. sehr zu schätzen.

Züchtbare Stammzellen und Organe:
Da muß sich jeder und auch die Menschheit im Allgemeinen fragen, wie sie zu solchen Fragen stehen.

Ich für meinen Teil sehe Menschen als einzigartig und nicht austauschbar.
Das bisherige Verfahren mit Brille, künstlichen Hüftgelenk etc. wird sicher keiner in Frage stellen, doch wird der Mensch ja immer mehr ein Austauschlager.
Mein Innerstes lehnt so ein Vorgehen vollkommen ab und ich möchte eher früher von diesem Planeten mich verabschieden, als alle diese Möglichkeiten auszunutzen.

Das mag sicher jeder anders sehen. ^^

Den Treibhauseffekt mag man nicht unterschätzen, doch im Labor kann man nicht alles 100% genau testen und wir müssen uns so oder so der Situation stellen, wenn sie kommt.
Meist braucht es eine Motivation (Leid) um zu lernen, das man sich und seinhe Umwelt geschadet hat und sein Verhalten ändern muß, das gilt auch für die Menschheit im Allgemeinen.

Dazu etwas fernöstliches:
Ein Land erwog ein anderes Land angreifen. Der Herrscher beriet sich vorher mit seinen 11 Kriegsfürsten. 8 waren dafür und 3 dagegen. Noch westlicher Methode hätte man sicher jetzt zum Angriff geblasen. Doch nicht diese fernöstlicher bei ihnen hat die 3 eine höhere Wertung als die 8 und so kam der Angriff nicht zustande.

Mit einem Abschweifen zur Nummerologie kann ich das versuchen kurz zu erklären.
Die 3 steht für eine Gemeinschaft, eine Gruppe, die Allgemeinheit, für ein Wir

Merke:
Wir sind Menschen, die einen Körper (1), eine Seele (2) und ein Bewußtsein (3) haben.

Also ist auch jeder Mensch ein Wesen aus 3 verschieden Zuständen und würde sich damit in diesem Krieg sich selbst und auch der Menschheit schaden.

Die 8 steht für Wiederholung, für das immer währende gleichbleibende in einem Kreislauf.
Dem entsprechend hätte man das weiter gelebt, was in der Vergangheit schon war. Es wäre Stillstand auf einer Ebene gewesen, weil es keine Entwicklung zu etwas Neuem wäre.

Das mag vielen jetzt zusehr an den Haaren herbeigezogen vorkommen.
Die Interessierten unter den Zweiflern lade ich ein sich mit Nummerologie auseinanderzusetzen.
Das kann Spaß machen, wenn man es nciht übertreibt und nur noch in allem und jedem Zeichen sieht.

Merke:
Es geht nicht darum eine Sichtweise oder Brille gegen eine andere auszutauschen, sondern darum sich verschiedene Sichtweisen und Brillengläser anzueignen, um in seinem Denken, Fühlen und Handeln nicht star und einzurosten sondern in allen Bereichen rege und beweglich bleibt, um mit der Welt zusammenzuwachsen und nicht stehen zu bleiben.

Für mich ist das höchste Gut das Leben und die Liebe.
Ich maße mir aber nicht die Bedeutung zu alle Strohhalme zu erklammern um meine (im vergleich zu allem Leben bescheiden kleine) Existenz zu verlängern.

Das ist mein Verständnis von Ego und selbstbewußten Handeln.
Versteht mich nicht falsch.
Ich liebe das Leben und genieße es sehr.

Earvin "Magic" Johnson (ehemaliger Basketballstar hat seit 1991 Aids und damals war die Medezin nicht so weit wie heute) zeigt was möglich ist, natürlich mit Medezin, aber er hat sicherlich mit seiner Einstellung zum Leben und seine Gedanken-, Gefühl- und Handlungsmuster dazu beigetragen das er jetzt noch unter uns weilt.

Jedem nach seinem Glauben
So sei es.

So an denn,
gehabt Euch wohl und habt angenehme Tage und Nächte.
/verbeut sich huldvoll


----------



## Cørradø (20. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Earvin "Magic" Johnson (ehemaliger Basketballstar hat seit 1991 Aids und damals war die Medezin nicht so weit wie heute) zeigt was möglich ist, natürlich mit Medezin, aber er hat sicherlich mit seiner Einstellung zum Leben und seine Gedanken-, Gefühl- und Handlungsmuster dazu beigetragen das er jetzt noch unter uns weilt.


Aye, den Burschen hab ich schon total vergessen...
Aber da muss man schon korrekt sein: Magic-Johnson ist mit HIV infiziert... die Krankheit AIDS ist imho (noch) nicht ausgebrochen.
Also kein "Wunder" sondern das Krankheitsbild, dass - so möcht ich unterstellen - auch auf seine Konstitution als Leistungssportler zurückzuführen ist.

Was, wenn "das Ende" viel unheroischer, viel trivialer kommt, als wir uns das ausmalen?
Schonmal von der Versuchsreihe gehört, in der Katzen mit H-Milch gefüttert worden sind und ab der 4,5... oder 6. Generation steril wurden?
(http://www.wahrheitssuche.org/milch.html)


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2009)

Das Ende wird unheroisch weil alle in Panik und Trauer versinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sagen wir so: Wir können es verzögern aber das Ende kommt eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Genau, weil wie oft wurden wir schon seit Beginn der Menschheitsgeschichte getroffen?
> Es paßiert sehr selten, wenn überhaupt mal.


getroffen wurden wir schon öfter,aber einmal gabs ein richtigen Volltreffer...immerhin war ein Asteroid ausschlaggebend daran beteiligt eine rasse auszulöschen die etwa 130 Mio jahre die Erde beherrscht hat...richtig die saurier...es reicht ein weiterer Volltreffer...


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Shadow, dir sollte doch der Begriff "overkill" noch geläufig sein...
> Oder war das Humbug? Propaganda? Imaginärer Schwanzlängenvergleich? Kann schon sein...
> Ich hab mich schon lange gefragt wo dieses "Overkill"-Potential denn heute abgeblieben sei, mit der man sich vor 20/30 Jahren noch wuschig gemacht hat.


stimmt,damit hast du recht.wundert mich eigentlich auch das damals behauptet wurde das wir mit dem Atompotential das dem Westen und Osten zur Verfügung stand mehrfach die Erde hätten vernichten können...ist es nun möglich oder nicht?
aber naja,wie auch immer,ich bezog meine Aussage auf EINE Waffe die die menschheit komplett auslöschen könnte...
aber ich bin mir sicher:an dem Problem wird gearbeitet


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2009)

Was soll das für eine Waffe sein ? Eine Waffe die auf Sprengkraft beruht könnte niemals so stark gebaut werden, das die Explosion die komplette Erde erfasst.

Eigentlich gibt es nur 2 Arten die mir spontan einfallen :

1. Man erschafft einen Virus, der so tödlich ist wie Ebola etc. und sorgt dafür, das er sich über die Luft überträgt und macht ihn dazu noch äußerst resistent gegen Umwelteinflüsse. Ist momentan wohl am wahrscheinlichsten, das sowas passiert aber einige würden den sicher überleben.

2. Man erschafft irgendwie ein schwarzes Loch, welches auch stabil bleibt. Eher unwahrscheinlich, das sowas in nächster Zeit passiert, da man ungeheure Kräfte bräuchte um sowas zu schaffen. Wenn es aber gelingt würden wir nicht viel merken, da wir im Bruchteil einer Sekunde atomisiert werden würden !
Da fragt man sich warum will jemand ein schwarzes Loch erschaffen ? Man könnte es höchsten aus versehen erschaffen. Es ist ja bewiesen, das in Teilchenbeschleunigern Mini-Schwarzelöcher entstehen können. Die sind allerdings so klein, das sie innerhalb einer nanosekunde oder weniger sich zerstrahlt haben. Mal ganz davon abgesehen geschieht sowas schon seit Milliarden von Jahren innerhalb der Atmosphäre. Diese Mini-Löcher wären also kein Problem, solange man nicht auf die Idee kommt und versucht ein solche Loch bei der Entstehung mit Materie zu "füttern"


----------



## Pymonte (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher, Fusionskraftwerk in Frankreich: http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/5546.html

Photonen-PC: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/computer/704/323571/text/

Systembiologie bin ich grad am studieren

Öl ist tatsächlich noch ein sehr wichtiger Stoff, da er für viele organische Produkte verwendet wird. Allerdings ist schon länger bekannt, dass es weitere Ölquellen gibt und man Öl sogar schon (wenn auch ineffektiv) künstlich herstellen kann. Derzeit ist eher das Problem: Die Firmenmogule wollen ihr schwarzes Gold nicht aufgeben. Sie schüren die Furcht vor Ölknappheit (steigert den Marktwert) zeigen dabei jedoch keinen Einblick in ihre Ressourcen. Auch forschen viele (vorallem in Saudi Arabien und Russland) Ölkonzerne derzeit schon an alternativen Energiestoffen, auch unter der Hand. Als Antriebsstoff bietet sich zum Beispiel hervorrangend Methangas an. Nicht verwunderlich dass vor allem die nord-östlichen Nationen um diesen Stoff bemüht sind. Auch haben wir ungefähr 10mal so viel Methan im Meer wie Öl an allen Quellen.

Die Ölkrise wird sicherlich nicht spurlos durch die Länder ziehen, aber vernichtet werden wir dadruch nicht. 

Das die 3. Welt usw sicherlich mehr unter Armut leiden ist schlimm, aber nun mal nicht änderbar. Schlimmer gehts uns auch nur deswegen, weil die Marktwirtschaft nicht auf den steigenden Fortschritt (gleiche Arbeitskraft bei weniger Arbeitern) usw  eingeht. Man versucht veraltete Werte durchzusetzen, aber irgendwann wird das Wirschaftssystem scheitern. Vollbeschäftigung, soziale Gerechtigkeit und Förderung des Wettbewerbs sind auf Dauer bald nicht mehr umsetztbar. Das verhindern soziale, biologische, technische und natürlich auch wirtschaftliche Faktoren. Allerdings werden wir auch daran nicht zu grunde gehen, es wird sich nur wohl oder übel unsere Sicht der Dinge verändern müssen. Und da wir das schon öfter mitgemacht haben (Feudalismus, Industrialisierung, Sozialismus, freie und soziale Marktwirtschaft) bin ich auch hier nicht allzuschlechter Dinge.

EDIT:

"2. Man erschafft irgendwie ein schwarzes Loch, welches auch stabil bleibt. Eher unwahrscheinlich, das sowas in nächster Zeit passiert, da man ungeheure Kräfte bräuchte um sowas zu schaffen. Wenn es aber gelingt würden wir nicht viel merken, da wir im Bruchteil einer Sekunde atomisiert werden würden !"

LHC soll sowas ja können^^ aufjedenfall laut einem Panikprofessor


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Wieviel Zeit bleibt uns noch...

ich sage: Genug.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Komischer Doppelpost.


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich warum will jemand ein schwarzes Loch erschaffen ?


gegenfrage:wie konnte man die Atombombe bauen,die das besiegte Land auf dem die Bombe(n) abgeworfen wurden nicht mehr betreten werden können und man selbst vlt mit radioaktiven fallout zu rechnen hätte im eigenen land?
oder wie in vorigen posts beschriebenen overkill?so viele bomben zu bauen um vlt(?) die komplette Erde zu zerstören?
oder die Suche nach deiner beschriebenen Virusbombe,dessen Ausweitung aber vlt nicht mehr eingedämmt werden könnte....
worauf ich hinaus will:so abstrus ist dein künstlich geschaffenen schwarzes Loch gar nicht....
und ich wage zu behaupten,dass wenn das Millitär ein Zugriff auf so eine Technologie hätte,würde sie so eine Bombe auch bauen lassen...


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2009)

Naja das Prinzip der Atombombe beruht auf Abschreckung und Einschüchterung. Da die Atombombe im 2. WK gerade erst erfunden wurde musste Japan leider als Demonstration herhalten um zu zeigen was die Waffe anrichten kann. Der Krieg war nach dem Einsatz ja beendet. 

Eine Atombombe sagt "Greif mich an und ich leg dein Land in Trümmer". Eine bombe zu bauen, die sowohl das eigene Land als auch alle unbeteiligten Länder betrifft macht da überhaupt keinen Sinn. Vor allem würde solch eine Entwicklung nicht unentdeckt bleiben und man würde sofort Maßnahmen einleiten um die Fertigstellung zu verhindern. Wenn der Bau solch einer Bombe überhaupt möglich wäre, würde er vermutlich sehr lange dauern und enormen Aufwand benötigen. Und selbst, wenn ein Land wie die USA solch eine Bombe bauen würde, die Welt würde dabei nicht zuschauen. Die Gefahr wäre viel zu gross und man wüsste genau, das der einzige Zweck einer solchen Superwaffe wäre die Erde zu unterwerfen, indem man droht sie zu zerstören, wenn man sich nicht unterwirft !


----------



## Hubautz (20. August 2009)

Was habt ihr eigentlich für ein Problem? Sollte die Menschheit irgendwann mal aussterben, war es eben nur ein kleiner Missgriff der Evolution. Menschen gibt es  - mit viel gutem Willen  - seit ein paar Millionen Jahren. Das ist in geologischen Zeiträumen gedacht, nicht wert es überhaupt irgendwo auch nur auf einem Schmierzettel zu verzeichnen.
Menschen werden sehr wahrscheinlich niemals die Erde zerstören, sie werden sie schlimmstenfalls für ihre eigene Spezies unbewohnbar machen. Und dann? Was weiß ich denn. Kakerlaken sind zum Beispiel unglaublich anpassungsfähig. Gebt denen noch 2 Millionen Jahre  Evolution und der erste Kontakt mit Außerirdischen wird kein Händedruck, sondern ein freudiges Wackeln mit Extremitäten, die aus dem Kopf wachsen sein.
Man sollte die menschliche Spezies nicht überbewerten.


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

Ich warte erstmal ab was 2012 wirklich passieren wird. Fakt ist das die Naturkatastrophen in den letzten Jahren stärker und zahlreicher aufgetreten sind. 

Mich interessiert viel mehr wann wir endlich mal den ersten Kontakt mit einer Ausserirdischen Rasse herstellen. Das will ich wenigstens noch erleben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Aye, den Burschen hab ich schon total vergessen...
> Aber da muss man schon korrekt sein: Magic-Johnson ist mit HIV infiziert... die Krankheit AIDS ist imho (noch) nicht ausgebrochen.
> Also kein "Wunder" sondern das Krankheitsbild, dass - so möcht ich unterstellen - auch auf seine Konstitution als Leistungssportler zurückzuführen ist.
> Was, wenn "das Ende" viel unheroischer, viel trivialer kommt, als wir uns das ausmalen?
> ...


Oh, an HIV erkrankt.
Ich mag hier keine Tatsachen erdrehen,
Das ist ein nicht ganz so schwerwiegender Fakt, als beim Ausbruch vom AIDS.
Und so der Herkunft des Krankheitsbildes, sagt man ihm nach, ziemlich umtriebig gewesen zu sein.

Das mit der Rohmilch hab ich auch schon gehört.
Und das genau ist ein Fakt, der in meinen Augen ziemlich interessant ist. Wir essen, trinken und konsumieren noch nicht lange mehr oder weniger künstliche oder künstlich angereichterte Produkte.
Selbst für normal gehaltene Speisen, wie Obst und Gemüse können Gen-verändert sein.
Es gibt in ein paar Länder Deklarationspflicht aber nicht in allen und es wird sicherlich nicht auch 100% umgesetzt und überwacht.
Also paßt auf was ihr eßt und warum.
Euch wird es relativ egal sein, aber nach der Studie dauert es nur 5 bis 6 Nachkommenschaften bis man die vollen Auswirkungen zu spüren bekommt.
Nun wird es sicherlich immer noch ein paar(?) Unverbesserliche geben, die sagen: "Na und, das bin doch nicht ich oder meine Kinder."
Ja man selbst und sein Kinder und wohl auch deren Kinder werden dann nicht mehr auf der Erde weilen, doch dren Kinder sicherlich.
Es ist die Frage, warum man sich schädlich für sich selbst und seine Rasse ernährt.
Es macht keine Sinn sich über kurz oder lang selbst zu "kastrieren" und damit ein Überleben der Menschheit zu erschweren.
Leider ist diese Information wohl nicht weit verbreitet oder man ist zu bequem, um seine Schlüsse aus den Informationen zu ziehen und sein Verhalten und Handeln zu ändern. ^^ *seufzt*



Pymonte schrieb:


> Scrätcher, Fusionskraftwerk in Frankreich: http://www.mvregio.de/nachrichten_region/5546.html
> Photonen-PC: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/computer/704/323571/text/
> Systembiologie bin ich grad am studieren
> EDIT:
> ...



Also ich empfinde schonender Energiegewinnung (Erdwärme, Solaranlagne, Wasserkraftwerke, Windräder) von Vorteil für uns und die Natur. Das ist zwar auch nicht das Idealste, aber (in meinen Augen) schon mal ein besserer Weg.

Die Folgen die Kernkraftspaltung, Atomkraft und Fusion haben werden einfach so hingenommen und kaum einer kümmert sich darum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das empfinde ich echt traurig, ich bin kein Grüner oder aktiver Atomkraftgegner, doch ich muß diesem Menschen inhaltlich recht gegen, nicht aber in der Wahl Ihrer Mittel, die meisten von uns, auch ich, sind zu faul und zu bequem um sich einzusetzen) ^^

Die Schweizer haben ein interessantes Energieprojekt.
Bei diesem Modell nutzt man Fahrrad, Zug und Bus undm an Haus selbst Wasserwiederaufbereitungsanlagen, Solar, Erdwärme.
Durch den Neubau bzw. Modernisierung der betroffenen Häuser und anderen Energieeinsparungen wurd der Energiehaushalt auf ein Drittel das Durchschnittswertes gebracht.
Das ist für mich persönlich ein gangbarer Weg, der umgesetzt versucht werden sollte.


----------



## Loina (21. August 2009)

och ja mir eigentlich wayne,wenn es passiert sind wir eh alle nicht mehr da.

nur eins stört mich und das ist afganistan und drum rum,die bekloppten die sich in die luft sprengen.
dort sollte man mal einer bombe reinschmeissen damit endlich mal ruhe ist,jeden tag die gleiche scheisse in den nachrichten.
die haben es nicht verdient zu leben.

versteh auch nicht das atom gegacker hier,die erzähln doch alle nur.


wenn mal was passieren sollte,denk ich wird es die natur sein.Die Welt wird nicht sofort kaputt gehn nein nein.
mehr erdbeben,mehr stürme weiss der henker nicht.

und so ein maya kalender juckt mich garnicht.Es kann keiner vorraus sagen wann was passiert.

wünsch euch noch einen netten tag


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

woho wer gibt DIR eigendlich das recht zu entscheiden ob die leben dürfen oder nicht?


----------



## Loina (21. August 2009)

wenn ich sehe,was passiert wenn sie leben sieht man ja tag täglich.
Menschen sterben dort,nach einen anschlag etc etc.

ich sag ja schade das es kein grossen chef hier auf der welt gibt,der den ganzen abschaum,die ganze kacke die hier passiert aus der welt schafft.Wir menschen scheinen ja nicht in der lage dafür zu sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

genau das darf ein anderer bestimmen bloß nicht selber verantwortung übernehmen genau -.-

über die feigen attentäter reden aber selber son feigling sein schön wirklich schön

edit: dir is schon bewusst was du da verzapfst oder?


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> nur eins stört mich und das ist afganistan und drum rum,die bekloppten die sich in die luft sprengen.
> dort sollte man mal einer bombe reinschmeissen damit endlich mal ruhe ist,jeden tag die gleiche scheisse in den nachrichten.
> die haben es nicht verdient zu leben.
> 
> ...



Verstehe! Also bombadieren wir einfach mal die Frauen und kleinen Kinder oder? Das macht die Welt sicher besser.....



Loina schrieb:


> wenn ich sehe,was passiert wenn sie leben sieht man ja tag täglich.
> Menschen sterben dort,nach einen anschlag etc etc.
> 
> ich sag ja schade das es kein grossen chef hier auf der welt gibt,der den ganzen abschaum,die ganze kacke die hier passiert aus der welt schafft.Wir menschen scheinen ja nicht in der lage dafür zu sein.



Ja genau! Wozu auch nen freien Willen? Das wäre ganz toll! Ein Chef der zornig durchgreift und uns alles vordiktiert.....

Mein Gott bist du sauer! Zähl mal auf 10 und atme dabei tief durch! oO


----------



## Loina (21. August 2009)

soll ich für solche verantwortung nehmen? wenn die nicht klarkommen? würd die für immer wegsperren und fertig.Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich.
Wieso feigling ich sag es wie es ist.


mörder,betrüger was weiss ich nicht laufen frei herrum,und da sollte es eine person geben die über uns wacht und sowas beseitigt.Der liebe gott muss es nicht sein,weil daran glaub ich nicht.

was können wir kleinen menschen den machen,wenn einer die bombe zündet? nix
was können wir machen wenn uns das geld abgezockt wird ? nix
wir sind nur die kleinen dummen bürger mit uns kann man es ja machen,so doof es sich auch anhört.

dann komm mir nicht mit was verzapfst du hier^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

Scrätcher lass es solchen idis kann man nich mehr helfen sich für den Mord von Zivilisten aussprechen ist schon n Armutszeugniss an sich aber dann noch nicht mal selber den Befehl geben wollen weil man dann dazu zu feige wäre ist das letzte.


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> nur eins stört mich und das ist afganistan und drum rum,die bekloppten die sich in die luft sprengen.
> dort sollte man mal einer bombe reinschmeissen damit endlich mal ruhe ist,jeden tag die gleiche scheisse in den nachrichten.
> die haben es nicht verdient zu leben.
> versteh auch nicht das atom gegacker hier,die erzähln doch alle nur.
> ...


Naja,
nach Hajo Banzhaf (Astrologe) befinden wir uns in dem Jahrtausend des Wassermannzeitalters.
Ich geh sogar einen Schritt weiter und würde jeder Region auf dem Planeten eine Energie zuordnen wollen, welche sich aus den Sternzeichen ableitet.
Für mich ist der nahe Osten, trotz aller Technologie, noch glaubens-, gefühls-, denk-, und handlungsmäßig im Mittelalter, wenn überhaupt (Steinigungne, Hängen, hinrichten etc. ..).

Die Menschen dort unten können nix für die Schwingung, dir dort vorherrscht uns sie beeinflußt.
(Das werden sicherlich nicht alle für möglich halten, das es dabei einen Zusammenhang gibt) ^^

Also wenn ich andere Menschen mit anderen Gesinnungen und Gedankengut alle ausrotten möchte, dann komt das nahe an den 2. Weltkrieg und der Judenvergasung ran und ich für meinen Tteil möchte aus der Geschichte lernen und nicht alle Fehler bis ans Ende der Menschheitsgeschichte wiederholen. ^^

Maja hin oder her, wir werden es sehen oder auch nicht, wenn  es soweit ist.

Das die Natur zerstörerische Kräfte und Macht hat, das ist unbestritten. Das sie die ganze Menschheit ausrottet, das wage ich momentan nocht zu bezweifeln.

Dir auch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## llviktorj (21. August 2009)

Nicht immer ins Ausland gucken, hier in Deutschland gibt es genauso viele beklopte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> soll ich für solche verantwortung nehmen? wenn die nicht klarkommen? würd die für immer wegsperren und fertig.Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich.
> Wieso feigling ich sag es wie es ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn dein Nachbar jetzt nen Anschlag verübt sollten wir deine Wohngegend bombadieren ja? 

Macht Sinn! Keine Rücksicht! Kein Mitleid!

Und wenn du mal in ne Notlage kommst solltest du schauen wo du was zum fressen herkriegst! Nur weil wir eine moderne Gesellschaft sind, sind wir nicht gleich die Wohlfahrt! Kennste jemand der krank ist? Wir sollten seine Medikamente absetzen! Entweder er ist hart genug oder er hat es eh nicht verdient...

Das ist deine Welt ja?


----------



## Cørradø (21. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> nur eins stört mich und das ist afganistan und drum rum,die bekloppten die sich in die luft sprengen.


Is zwar wieder mein heissgeliebtes Thema (...nicht!) aber:
Was stört dich an Afghanistan? Dass es ein verarmtes Land ist, in dem Lebensumstände, wie bei uns im Mittelalter, herrschen?
Ist es afghanischer Brauchtum sich nen Bombengürtel umzuschnallen und mal fröhlich in die Luft zu jagen?



> dort sollte man mal einer bombe reinschmeissen damit endlich mal ruhe ist,jeden tag die gleiche scheisse in den nachrichten.
> *die haben es nicht verdient zu leben.*


what the fuck... und dann noch: Bombe rein, dann is Ruh'... Wo hast denn das aufgeschnappt? Bei ner runde Nazi-Gedenk-Sprüche gestern abend aufm kleinen Parteitag in Hoyerswerda?
Mir fehlen da die Worte drum bedien' ich mich bei Gandalf dem Grauen^^

_"Viele, die noch leben, haben den Tod verdient. Und manche, die sterben, hätten das Leben verdient. Kannst du es ihnen wiedergeben? 
Also sei auch nicht zu schnell mit deinem Todesurteil."_ 

Andernorts forderst du einen großen Richter oder Führer, der "mal auf den Tisch haut".
Was soll man davon halten?


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> .. was meint IHR wie lange die menscheit noch soweiter machen kann wie es momentan der Fall ist.
> Hiermit meine ich mit der totalen Ausbeutung des Planeten (öl, wasser, usw.). Die totale Ausbeutung der 3ten Welt (1% der Welt-Bevölkerung bekommt 40% aller Einkünfte).
> Wann meint ihr kommt das alles vernichtende unglück, ob durch naturkatastrophen, einen atomkrieg um die letzten ressourcen der welt usw.?
> Ist euch das egal, denkt ihr überhaupt darüber nach? oder meint ihr vllt. das z.B. eine neue erfindung oder ähnliches  uns retten wird?


Ich hoffe auf genug Zeit, um die Probleme der Menschheit und der Welt zu lösen, weil darum geht es doch oder?
Evolution=Entwicklung=lernen aus Fehlern=Wandel des Einzelnen und der Gesellschaft=lösen von Porblemen der Menschheit und der Welt

Hach, es könnt so einfach sein. *seufzt*

Aber wir sind ja in meinem Augen als Menschheit erst Kinder/Teenager da darf man sicher noch ein paar Fehler machen und auf Vergeben und Verzeihen hoffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hoffentlich) ^^


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Hach, es könnt so einfach sein. *seufzt*


Bitte erläutern. "Einfach" sehe ich im Zusammenhang mit der Menschheit nicht.


----------



## Briefklammer (26. August 2009)

Ach die Menschheit wird es noch lange geben und die Welt wird auch nich 2012 oder 3000 irgend was untergehen
aus dem ganz einfachen Grund wir sind die stärkste(bis jetz bekannte Rasse) die es gibt
In ein paar Jahren werden wir Raumschiffe/Raketen bauen können die ganze ''Menschenmassen'' ins Weltall bringen und auf irgend einem Planeten werden dann auch Riesige Glas oder Metal-Kupeln stehen wo wir untergebracht werden während Forscher und so weiter nach einem Planeten mit Wasser Pflanzen und all dem Zeug drauf suchen
Und mit Glück wird so ein Planet schon früher gefunden...


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

... und den richten wir dann wieder zu grunde!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. August 2009)

btt:

Laut nostradamus (und der Spaten hatte bisher IMMER recht)
wird die Menschheit das Ende der Erde sogar erleben: Und 
überleben. Die Menschheit würde im Jahre 3800 und nochetwas
mit Raumschiffen von der Erde fliehen. Evtl. Krieg der Welten?
Aliens? Wer weiß!


----------



## Kremlin (26. August 2009)

bis die 3. WoW Erweiterung rauskommt.


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> bis die 3. WoW Erweiterung rauskommt.


stimmt da kommt ja Deathwing der Weltenzerstörer aus der Erde,der hat ja aufem Erdkern geschlafen wenn ich mich recht erinnere?So hats uns gott doch rzählt und so stehts in der bibel?


----------



## Stancer (26. August 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> btt:
> 
> Laut nostradamus (und der Spaten hatte bisher IMMER recht)
> wird die Menschheit das Ende der Erde sogar erleben: Und
> ...



Jein, Nostradamus hat seine Texte nur so geschickt geschrieben, das man extrem viel hinein interpretieren kann.

Z.b. gibts ja auch die Theorie der Dualität, d.h. alle Ereignisse passieren in kurzer Zeit 2mal. Aber Leute die sowas dann als "Zukunfsvorhersage" nehmen gehen einfach davon aus, das sowas 2mal passiert.  Das wird z.b. gerne bei Flugzeugabstürzen gemacht aber der Trick ist einfach, das es 500 Flugzeugunglücke pro Jahr gibt und somit ist die Chance recht hoch, das dies innerhalb von ein paar Tagen mehrmals passiert.
Gerade solche angeblichen Hellseher nutzen dieses um ihre angeblichen übernatürlichen Fähigkeiten zu demonstrieren.

Es gibt dutzende Interpretationen von Nostradamus wann die Menschheit untergehen soll. Es sollte 2000 sein, 2007 glaube ich auch, 2028 etc. bis irgendwann 3800.

Wer sich mal ein paar Texte von Nostradamus wirklich duchgelesen hat wird feststellen, das man da fast alles hineininterpretieren kann. Es gibt so viele Ereignisse auf der Welt jeden Tag... irgendeins passt immer rein.

Fallt bloss nicht auf das Bild und Gallileo-Unwissen herein, was man euch als angebliches "Wissen" verkauft in wirklichkeit aber nur der Unterhaltung dient !


----------



## The Paladin (26. August 2009)

Ich glaube Nostradamus nicht (Hab so ein Buch mit seinen Prophezeihungen), seine Texte ergeben für mich keinen Sinn und klingen so als ob er keine Freunde gehabt hätte und nur im Keller rumgesessen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scherz beiseite.

Ich denke das niemand die Zukunft voraussagen kann. Denn das was in der Gegenwart passiert ist entscheidend für die Zukunft. Niemand kann was anderes Behaupten. (Meine eigene Meinung, nicht persönlich nehmen)


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> 1. Jein, Nostradamus hat seine Texte nur so geschickt geschrieben, das man extrem viel hinein interpretieren kann.
> 
> 2. Fallt bloss nicht auf das Bild und Gallileo-Unwissen herein, was man euch als angebliches "Wissen" verkauft in wirklichkeit aber nur der Unterhaltung dient !



1. Er sagte ja auch er habe sie veschlüsselt und es wird zu einem bestimmten Datum erst jemand entschlüsseln was allerdings noch in der Zukunft liegt. Wenn das so wäre, wärs ja auch kein Wunder warum da immer soviel Mist hineininterpretiert wird! Wobei man nicht vergessen darf: Gute Hellseher haben einen Trefferquote von höchstens 70-75 %! Der Rest ist immernoch änderbar!

2. Bevor ich mir das antue kauf ich mir lieber wieder das Yps-Heft....


----------



## Cørradø (26. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 2. Bevor ich mir das antue kauf ich mir lieber wieder das Yps-Heft....


Oh man.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 YPS MIT GIMMICK! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...ich würd's SOFORT wieder kaufen!

Mir sind die Urzeitkrebse in Stadium 2 immer weggestorben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Briefklammers Hypothese mit der "stärksten Rasse" fand ich genauso optimistisch/radikal-anthropozentrisch wie auch amüsant.
Beschissene Parasiten, die nichtmal eigene Zellen haben müssen reichen schon um die nochsostarke "Krone der Schöpfung" umzunieten...
Mal die Definition Rasse beiseite gelassen ist der Mensch doch denkbar unangepasst... allein schon die Witterung würde uns ohne Kleidung zu schaffen machen, geschweige denn dass der Mensch naturgegebene Stärken wie Schnelligkeit, Kraft, Ausdauer, wenigstens Instinkte, Fangzähne oder Krallen hätte...


----------



## mastergamer (26. August 2009)

4 Minuten


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

13.1.3131 3 Uhr 1
Wenn das ein Freitag ist (Was man mit einer komplexen Formel ausrechnen kann die sau kompliziert ist), dann geht die Welt unter (Freitag der 13 und so^^).

Edit: Muss euch enttäuschen, is nur nen Dienstag...


----------



## Sin (27. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Oh man....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das aus dem Yps heft waren doch keine "urzeitkrebse" die wurden immer als Seamonkeys verkauft (damals zu meiner Zeit)


----------



## 11Raiden (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bitte erläutern. "Einfach" sehe ich im Zusammenhang mit der Menschheit nicht.


Einfach in dem Sinne wenn jeder und auch die Menschheit aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit lernt und das Verhalten ändert und alte Muster ablegt und losläßt.

Ich sag, es kann so einfach sein, aber das ist es nicht, weil alles noch zu sehr in der Vergangenheit und Lernmustern verstrickt ist.


----------



## Yrhi (1. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Mit der heutigen Einstellung zirca 3 Jahre!
> Noch nie war die Bereitschaft für einen Atomschlag so hoch wie heute! Zählt mal die Konfliktherde die es schon angedroht haben.



Sorry, aber in der ARD nennt man das glaub ich "Faktencheck". Den solltest du noch mal durchlaufen.


*Thema:*

Hier sind ja sehr viele sehr negativ und viele dabei die den Menschen als böse darstellen.

Klar, das Potenzial extrem ekelerregend böse Sachen zu machen steckt in der Menschheit. Aber fragt euch doch mal WARUM das so "böse" ist, und wer entscheidet was böse und schlecht ist? Das ist lediglich die Einschätzung der Menschen selber. Tiere die andere Tiere töten, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, die schämen sich dafür nicht, oder bedauern es. Der Mensch hat unglaublich schreckliche Dinge (nach seiner eigenen Auffassung) getan, aber auch unglaublich tolle, schöne Dinge...
Da gibt es so viel: Alle berühmten Künstler, Denker, Politiker, Musiker, Sportler, was auch immer. Und das der Mensch generell "böse" ist, stimmt nun mal nicht. Er hat lediglich das Potenzial alles zu sein. Und insofern ist der Mensch die Krone der Schöpfung, natürlich wieder nach unserer eigenen Auffassung, es gibt nur niemanden abgesehen von den Menschen, der solch eine Aussage bestreiten/abstreiten könnte, es geht also irgendwie um die Fähigkeit, die Macht so zu denken wie wir es können.

Und wegen dem "selbst kleine Bakterien können uns, die starke Menschheit, locker ausrotten", was soll man dazu sagen. So ist die Natur nun mal ausgelegt, der Mensch ist unglaublich stark, kann unglaubliche Macht auf andere Teile der Natur ausüben, aber halt nicht auf alle, jedenfalls nicht immer und 100%ig. Die Funktion dieser Viren/Bakterien wasauchimmer mag genau das sein: Organismen wie uns ausschalten, nun, das heisst aber nicht, dass die Menschheit in Wirklichkeit total schwach oder labil ist. Ist sie nicht, es gibt bewiesenermaßen keine machtvollere Art (oder Rasse oder wieauchimmer). 


Bezüglich dem Zeitpunkt wo wir alle sterben - ich persönlich hab weniger Angst vor der total Zerstörung, als vor dem Absturz unserer Gesellschaft und Zivilisation. Wegen genau den genannten Gründen: Krieg, Umwelt- und Naturkatastrophen etc.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> ..Klar, das Potenzial extrem ekelerregend böse Sachen zu machen steckt in der Menschheit. Aber fragt euch doch mal WARUM das so "böse" ist, und wer entscheidet was böse und schlecht ist? Das ist lediglich die Einschätzung der Menschen selber. Tiere die andere Tiere töten, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, die schämen sich dafür nicht, oder bedauern es. Der Mensch hat unglaublich schreckliche Dinge (nach seiner eigenen Auffassung) getan, aber auch unglaublich tolle, schöne Dinge...
> Da gibt es so viel: Alle berühmten Künstler, Denker, Politiker, Musiker, Sportler, was auch immer. Und das der Mensch generell "böse" ist, stimmt nun mal nicht. Er hat lediglich das Potenzial alles zu sein. Und insofern ist der Mensch die Krone der Schöpfung, natürlich wieder nach unserer eigenen Auffassung, es gibt nur niemanden abgesehen von den Menschen, der solch eine Aussage bestreiten/abstreiten könnte, es geht also irgendwie um die Fähigkeit, die Macht so zu denken wie wir es können.
> Und wegen dem "selbst kleine Bakterien können uns, die starke Menschheit, locker ausrotten", was soll man dazu sagen. So ist die Natur nun mal ausgelegt, der Mensch ist unglaublich stark, kann unglaubliche Macht auf andere Teile der Natur ausüben, aber halt nicht auf alle, jedenfalls nicht immer und 100%ig. Die Funktion dieser Viren/Bakterien wasauchimmer mag genau das sein: Organismen wie uns ausschalten, nun, das heisst aber nicht, dass die Menschheit in Wirklichkeit total schwach oder labil ist. Ist sie nicht, es gibt bewiesenermaßen keine machtvollere Art (oder Rasse oder wieauchimmer).
> Bezüglich dem Zeitpunkt wo wir alle sterben - ich persönlich hab weniger Angst vor der total Zerstörung, als vor dem Absturz unserer Gesellschaft und Zivilisation. Wegen genau den genannten Gründen: Krieg, Umwelt- und Naturkatastrophen etc.


Die Menschen entscheiden und urteilen. Das ist klar.
Doch für mich viel wichtiger ist nicht das Urteil sondern das warum!
Warum machen manche Menschen sowas?
Was ist ihre Motivation?
Die 2 gefallen Türme in Amerika sind für mich auch symbolisch zu sehen.
Und zwar auf eine Schachbrett, wo Gott bzw. eher wir Menschen gegen uns selbst Schach spielen.
Wir alle müssen uns germeinsam entscheiden, welche Seite gewinnen soll.

Und zwar das unbewußte, unser Instinkte und Triebe oder unser Bewußtsein, welches zum Wohl Aller eingesetzt wird.
Wohlwollend zu uns selbst, unseren Mitmenschen, wie Nachbarn, Arbeitskolleggen etc. und unser gesamte Umwelt und Natur, sowie der Erde und allem Leben.

Das Du mal etwas positives schreibst ehrt Dich, weil die meisten in einem negativen Denken, Fühlen und Sichtweise der Welt verhaftet sind.
Das Du als Mensch Dich darüber erheben konntest, das gibt Hoffnung für die anderen Menschen, die noch mehr in Ihren eigene Muster und Verhaltensweisen verstrickt sind.

Zu dem Thema Mensch= Krone der Schöpfung:
Der Mensch scheint die Krone der Schöpfung auf diesem Planeten momentan zu sein.
Es ist eine immense Verantwortung der wir uns da zu stellen haben.
Uns selbst gegenüber, unser Mitmenschen, der Umwelt, der Natur, dem Planeten Erde und allem Leben gegenüber.
Auf das wir dieser Verantwortung gerecht werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Mars zeigt mir, das Leben auch ein Schachspiel gegen sich selbst verlieren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thema Bakterien und Menschen:
Ich für meinen Teil stelle mir immer die Frage warum werden diese Menschen krank und nicht andere?
Das Imunsystem wird durch den Körper, der Seele und den Geist gestärkt, also sollte man auf allen Ebenen eine positive Sichtweise und lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen, wie Gefühle, Taten, Handlungen und bewußte geistige Ausrichtung haben. 
Die meisten Menschen wissen gar nicht was allumfaßend und vollkommen für sie bedeutet, weil sie noch nicht das Bewußtsein dafür haben.

Thema Angst:
Angst frißt Seele auf.
Angst ist das Gegenteil von Vertrauen.
Vertrauen in sich selbst, in das Leben, in seine Umwelt, in seine Mitmenschen.
Es gilt in erster Linie jeder für sich selbst Selbstliebe, Selbstvertrauen und Selbstbewußtsein auf allen Ebenen vollständig auszubilden, damit hat jeder einzelne genug zu tun. ^^

Wenn man an einem Leben nach dem Tode glauben mag und kann, so verliert der Tod dadurch seinen Schrecken, sondern man kann ihn als Teil eines Zyklus annehmen.
Der Name, das Materielle und vieles andere  mehr verschwindet.
Das ich bildet sich neu in neuem Leben mit seiner Anlage, die er in vorangegangen Leben mitgebracht hat (Induvidualität).
Sie wird von den Genen seiner Eltern und seiner Umwelt, sowie Erziehung und seinem Umgang mit allen geprägt, daraus entsteht neues Leben mit latenten Fähigkeiten und Talenten, sowie Intuition und Ahnungen.

Wenn man dem folgt und sich selbst treu bleibt, dann wird ein Leben gelingen und man hat den Himmel auf Erden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (1. September 2009)

Noch 6 Stunden...








...bis Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Noch 6 Stunden...
> ...bis Feierabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DITO! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (1. September 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> Ach die Menschheit wird es noch lange geben und die Welt wird auch nich 2012 oder 3000 irgend was untergehen
> aus dem ganz einfachen Grund wir sind die stärkste(bis jetz bekannte Rasse) die es gibt
> In ein paar Jahren werden wir Raumschiffe/Raketen bauen können die ganze ''Menschenmassen'' ins Weltall bringen und auf irgend einem Planeten werden dann



Menschen:
Sind extrem anfällig für Mängel in der Versorgung (eine Woche kein Wasser und du bist tot)
Können nur in sehr geringen Temperaturgrenzen überleben. (grob gesagt zwischen -40 und +60°C)
Sind vergleichsweise anfällig für Krankheiten. (im Gegensatz zu Insekten z.B.)
Haben Nachwuchs, der alleine erst nach etwa 5-7 Jahren lebensfähig ist.
Haben keinerlei natürlichen Schutz gegen Wetter, Umwelteinflüsse oder Fressfeinde.
Sind vergleichsweise langsam und unausdauernd.
Haben nahezu keinen Selbsterhaltungstrieb, was die eigene Spezies angeht. 


Menschen die stärkste Rasse? Blödsinn, Menschen sind Weicheier!

Gib einer Kakerlake oder einer Ratte etwas mehr Hirn und voilá da hast du eine Rasse, die es bis zum Ende schaffen wird.


----------



## Yrhi (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Die Menschen entscheiden und urteilen. Das ist klar.
> Doch für mich viel wichtiger ist nicht das Urteil sondern das warum!
> Warum machen manche Menschen sowas?
> Was ist ihre Motivation?
> ...


Netter Post, ich stimme dir eigentlich in allem zu.
Auch wenn du am Ende sehr spirituell geworden bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider ist diese Art "Pessimismus" meiner Meinung nach auf die ganze moderne Welt zurückzuführen. Die ganzen Entscheidungen, Optionen und Wahlmöglichkeiten die man im Leben hat, machen es einem eigentlich nur schwerer und komplizierter. Am glücklichsten ist man wohl am Ende doch noch in einem einfachen Leben.
Was meinstest du genau mit dem Mars?





Hubautz schrieb:


> Menschen:
> Sind extrem anfällig für Mängel in der Versorgung (eine Woche kein Wasser und du bist tot)
> Können nur in sehr geringen Temperaturgrenzen überleben. (grob gesagt zwischen -40 und +60°C)
> Sind vergleichsweise anfällig für Krankheiten. (im Gegensatz zu Insekten z.B.)
> ...



Menschen sind die anpassungsfähigsten Geschöpfe dieses Planeten, auch gegen die Kakerlake, denn die kann nicht denken, keine Entscheidungen treffen.
Wenn das mit dem Wetterschutz, Nachwuchs etc. alles so stimmen würde, dann gäbe es uns wohl nicht mehr. Aber der Fakt, dass es uns gibt, und dass wir es geschafft haben die Natur so stark zu dominieren (ganz gleich ob man das jetzt gut oder schlecht findet) beweist, dass wir eben keine Weicheier sind. (Und ja, Naturkatastrophen kann der Mensch (noch) nicht kontrollieren).

Der Mensch hat wohl den stärksten Selbsterhaltungstrieb den es gibt!! Versuch mal die Luft anzuhalten bis du tot bsit, das ist wohl das einfachste Beispiel. Und Dinge wie Depressionen sind ja vergleichsweise kleine Phänomene (über deren Ursprung man sich wohl auch streiten kann)


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Menschen sind die anpassungsfähigsten Geschöpfe dieses Planeten, auch gegen die Kakerlake, denn die kann nicht denken, keine Entscheidungen treffen.
> Wenn das mit dem Wetterschutz, Nachwuchs etc. alles so stimmen würde, dann gäbe es uns wohl nicht mehr. Aber der Fakt, dass es uns gibt, und dass wir es geschafft haben die Natur so stark zu dominieren (ganz gleich ob man das jetzt gut oder schlecht findet) beweist, dass wir eben keine Weicheier sind. (Und ja, Naturkatastrophen kann der Mensch (noch) nicht kontrollieren).
> 
> Der Mensch hat wohl den stärksten Selbsterhaltungstrieb den es gibt!! Versuch mal die Luft anzuhalten bis du tot bsit, das ist wohl das einfachste Beispiel. Und Dinge wie Depressionen sind ja vergleichsweise kleine Phänomene (über deren Ursprung man sich wohl auch streiten kann)



1. Das Luftanhalten hat NICHTS mit Selbsterhaltungstrieb zu tun... bevor wir sterben werden wir Ohnmächtig und fangen automatisch wieder an zu atmen... das hat nichts mit Trieben zu tun sondern schlicht und ergreifend damit, dass unser Gehirn nicht genug Sauerstoff bekommt um höhere Funktionen aufrecht zu erhalten

2. Menschen sind Weicheier^10 und wir können absolut garnichts mehr... das einzige was uns noch am Leben und an der Macht hält (und das eigentlich schon immer) sind unsere Werkzeuge... versuch mal ne Gruppe Stadtmenschen ohne Kleidung, Essen etc. in einem tiefen nicht kartographierten Wald abzuladen... die halten nichtmal ne Woche aus!
Das einzige was uns erfolgreich macht ist die Fähigkeit komplexere Werkzeuge zu nutzen und sonst nichts...


----------



## Yrhi (2. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 1. Das Luftanhalten hat NICHTS mit Selbsterhaltungstrieb zu tun... bevor wir sterben werden wir Ohnmächtig und fangen automatisch wieder an zu atmen... das hat nichts mit Trieben zu tun sondern schlicht und ergreifend damit, dass unser Gehirn nicht genug Sauerstoff bekommt um höhere Funktionen aufrecht zu erhalten



Hast du dich schonmal so in Ohnmacht versetzt? Dieser Reflex ist sehr wohl ein Teil des Selbsterhaltungstriebs, auch ohne Ohnmacht könntest du dich so nicht einfach umbringen!



Selor schrieb:


> 2. Menschen sind Weicheier^10 und wir können absolut garnichts mehr... das einzige was uns noch am Leben und an der Macht hält (und das eigentlich schon immer) sind unsere Werkzeuge... versuch mal ne Gruppe Stadtmenschen ohne Kleidung, Essen etc. in einem tiefen nicht kartographierten Wald abzuladen... die halten nichtmal ne Woche aus!
> Das einzige was uns erfolgreich macht ist die Fähigkeit komplexere Werkzeuge zu nutzen und sonst nichts...



Ist doch völlig egal wie sich die Mittel unseres Überlebens verändert haben, oder? War es in der Steinzeit vllt. noch eher das Körperliche, ist es heute halt eher das technische. Aber selbst damals hatte man schon Werkzeuge. Das war schon immer die Stärke der Menschen.


----------



## Fusssi (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Naja,
> nach Hajo Banzhaf (Astrologe) befinden wir uns in dem Jahrtausend des Wassermannzeitalters.
> Ich geh sogar einen Schritt weiter und würde jeder Region auf dem Planeten eine Energie zuordnen wollen, welche sich aus den Sternzeichen ableitet.


Nö, wir befinden uns im Zeitalter des Fischezeichens (die cristen und ihr altes geheimes symbol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



11Raiden schrieb:


> Die Menschen dort unten können nix für die Schwingung, dir dort vorherrscht uns sie beeinflußt.


Das hat nix mit Schwingungen zu tun. Die Menschen da unten (So wie wir Alle) werden von Politik, Wirtschaft und Relegion manipuliert, womit wir auch schon beim der eigentlichen Wurzel des Übels wären.

Ich denke die Menschheit wird überleben solange es auf diesem Planeten noch ne Ecke gibt die es Ihr ermöglicht.

Nimm Dir mal bissel Zeit und sieh Dir bitte das an:
Zeitgeist
Tu mir den Gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lass Dich nicht in deinem Glauben erschüttern. Ich halte mich selbst auch für Gläubig, aber mit all den Kirchen dieser Welt hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Menschen sind die anpassungsfähigsten Geschöpfe dieses Planeten,



Das sind sie rein unter biologischen und evolutionären Gesichtspunkten betrachtet sicher nicht.



Yrhi schrieb:


> auch gegen die Kakerlake, denn die kann nicht denken, keine Entscheidungen treffen.


Genau das ist der Punkt, Das sichert das Überleben der Spezies Kakerlake. 



Menschen sind sicher die intelligenteste Spezies auf diesem Planeten (nach den Delfinen und den Mäusen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber rein aus evolutionärer Sicht ist die Menschheit ein Fehlgriff, weil sie ihren eigenen Lebensraum zerstört. Das ist wider jegliche Logik und Vernunft.
Der Mensch wird auch nicht in der Lage sein, den Planeten zu zerstören, er wird ihn schlimmstenfalls für seine eigene Art unbewohnbar machen.

Es gibt seit ein paar Milliarden Jahren Leben auf dem Planeten Erde. Menschen gibt es (mit sehr viel gutem Willen) seit ein oder zwei Millionen Jahren. Das ist ein so lächerlich kleiner Zeitraum, dass, wenn die Menschheit heute ausstürbe, sie von nachfolgenden Kulturen in ein paar hundert Millionen Jahren nicht als erwähnenswert angesehen werden würde.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Netter Post, ich stimme dir eigentlich in allem zu.
> Auch wenn du am Ende sehr spirituell geworden bist
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mir vorstellen, das der Mars bewohnt war (unsere Vorfahren?), weil es ist Wasser vorhanden.
Die dort lebende Spezies hat es aber geschafft, das es dort lebensunwirtliche Zustände herrschen.  

Wenn das wahr sein sollte (momentan ist das meine abstruse Vermutung), dann kann diese Information, wenn sie der Menschheit mit Fakten zugänglich gemacht werden unser Bewußtsein verändern und uns alle wandeln, in unser Umweltbewußtsein, weil wir sicherlich keinen Planten in die Grütze setzen wollen, wenn wir wissen, das das schon in unserer unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft geschehen ist. ^^

Wir sind anpassungsfähig. Wir können Werkzeug benutzen und uns auf klimatische Veränderungen am besten in einen gewissen Grad einstellen. Wir haben den Planeten am bis in fast alle Ecken besiedelt.

Ratten, Insekten etc. haben den Vorteil, das sie schneller überlebensfähige Jungtiere bekommen, deswegen kann sich bei ihnen z.B. die Folgen einer Atomexplosionen am schnellesten rauswachsen und sie werden das sicherlich überleben und ggf. schneller imun werden.

Alles Leben hat in meinen Augen einen starken Selbsterhaltungstrieb, sonst macht die Erschaffung dieses Lebens keinen Sinn. ^^



Selor schrieb:


> 2. Menschen sind Weicheier^10 und wir können absolut garnichts mehr... das einzige was uns noch am Leben und an der Macht hält (und das eigentlich schon immer) sind unsere Werkzeuge... versuch mal ne Gruppe Stadtmenschen ohne Kleidung, Essen etc. in einem tiefen nicht kartographierten Wald abzuladen... die halten nichtmal ne Woche aus!
> Das einzige was uns erfolgreich macht ist die Fähigkeit komplexere Werkzeuge zu nutzen und sonst nichts...


Die meisten Menschen sind durch die Technik und die vorhandenene Lebensmittel zum Teil degeneriert, ohne Frage. ^^



Fusssi schrieb:


> Nö, wir befinden uns im Zeitalter des Fischezeichens (die cristen und ihr altes geheimes symbol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Seit dem Jahr 2000 sind wir im Wassermannzeitalter. ^^
(bis 1999 hast Du recht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frage ist, warum sind die Menschen da unten, die Politik, die Wirtschaft und die Relegion jetzt dort so?
Und da kommt wieder für mich die vorherschende Schwingung zutage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das schau ich mir heute zu Hause an, weil mein Arbeits-Pc ist grottig lahm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Film wird nach meinem Wissen sehr strittig gesehen, aber ich mache mich gerne selbst ein Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich halte mich auch für gläubig, aber an den Gott der Bibel kann ich nicht glauben mit allen Dogmen etc., vor allem sieht man an der Kirche und dem  alten und neuem Testament, das Glauben sich wandelt und mir ist die Kirche zu starr und unterliegt zuwenig den Wandlungen und Erkenntnisse und Weisheiten der heutigen Zeit und damit meine ich nicht Technik oder Wissenschaft. ^^



Hubautz schrieb:


> 1. Das sind sie rein unter biologischen und evolutionären Gesichtspunkten betrachtet sicher nicht.
> Genau das ist der Punkt, Das sichert das Überleben der Spezies Kakerlake.
> 2. Menschen sind sicher die intelligenteste Spezies auf diesem Planeten (nach den Delfinen und den Mäusen
> 
> ...


1. Siehe in den text weiter oben.
2. Das stimmt und ist eine bedrohliche Gefahr, der wir uns alle bewußt machen müssen und einen anderen Umgang mit der Natur, allem Leben, der Erde, dem Planeten und unserer gesamten Umwelt pflegen müssen! ^^
3. Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher!
Eine grüne Lunge haben leider die Römer unbewußt Ihrer Kornkammer in Afrika geopfert.
Die andere grüne Lunge in Südamerika zerstören wir grade mit Fastfood-Essen, weil dort die Rinder leben und für sie größtenteils die Bäume gefällt werden und großes Landstriche in Größe von Ländern in Europa gerodet werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Das stimmt und grade deswegen und wegen unserem Fähigkeiten, unser Bewußtsein, unseren Geist, unseren Intelekt und unsere Gefühle und Emotionen und unseren Körper und für unsere Nachkommen und allen Lebens und Sein, sowie dem Planeten, der Erde sind wir IN DER PFLICHT VERANTWORTUNG FÜR UNSERE TATEN ZU ÜBERNEHMEN UND UNSER VERHALTEN ZUM HÖCHSTEN WOHLE ALLER ZU ÄNDERN!!!

Ja ich glaube an Wunder und habe schon welche, in meinem Augen erlebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (2. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das sind sie rein unter biologischen und evolutionären Gesichtspunkten betrachtet sicher nicht.



Man kann den Menschen aber leider nicht mehr nur rein biologisch und evolutionär betrachten

Einen Menschen zu betrachten und zu sagen ohne Werkzeug und Kleidung ist er schwach, ist so wie einem Stachelschwein die Stacheln auszureissen und zu behaupten ohne Stachel sei es nackt.

Die Stacheln gehören dazu wie zum Menschen die Kleidung und Werkzeug. Es gibt keinen Grund warum wir darauf verzichten sollte, erst recht bei einer Katastrophe wie einem Atomschlag.

Ein Weltweiter Atomschlag wird bestimmt einen grossteil der Menschen vernichten. Aber wohl kaum so viele das wir uns nicht doch wieder hochrappeln. Sicher wird es ne Zeit gehen bis wir auch nur annähernd die heutige Bevölkerungszahl erreichen. Aber uns KOMPLETT auszurotten dürfte echt schwer werden. Da dürften diverse andere Rassen vorher das Zeitliche segnen.



> Genau das ist der Punkt, Das sichert das Überleben der Spezies Kakerlake.



Jap und unser Ueberleben sichert unsere Möglichkeit zu Denken.




> Der Mensch wird auch nicht in der Lage sein, den Planeten zu zerstören, er wird ihn schlimmstenfalls für seine eigene Art unbewohnbar machen.



Das wird echt sehr sehr schwer.

mfG René


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

Es sind im Laufe der letzten Jahrmilliarden schon einige vielversprechende Arten ausgestorben, warum nicht auch der Mensch?
Ich rede ja nicht davon, was in den nächsten paar tausend oder auch Millionen Jahren passiert.
Wenn man Artenentstehung und –sterben betrachtet muss man in größeren Zeiträumen denken. 
Wären die Dinosaurier nicht wegen eines Meteoriteneinschlages (?) ausgestorben, hätte es die Menschheit vielleicht nie gegeben. Dinosaurier hätten eventuell auch ein Denken entwickelt und würden Städte bauen und zum Mond fliegen.
Es hat im Laufe der Erdgeschichte mehrere Katastrophen gegeben, die nahezu das gesamte Leben auf dem Planeten vernichtet haben. Und es haben sich immer neue Arten entwickelt.
Der Mensch sieht sich selbst als „Krone der Schöpfung“ und kann sich den Planeten  Erde ohne seine Anwesenheit nicht vorstellen. Diese ist jedoch für die Natur und die Evolution absolut belanglos – im Gegenteil, ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass diese Welt ohne die Spezies Mensch eine bessere wäre.

Um mal einen Vergleich zu verwenden: 
Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die in WoW Foren posten, dass sie aufhören zu spielen. Diese Menschen denken, wenn sie das tun, wird das Spiel nicht mehr so sein wie früher. Das ist natürlich absoluter Blödsinn.
Ähnlich ist es mit der Existenz der Menschen. Wenn es keine mehr gibt, wird sich die Erde weiter um die Sonne drehen und das Weltall wird weiter existieren. 
Und wer kann sagen, ob es nicht in einigen hundert Millionen Jahren Kakerlakenstädte mit Farbfernsehen, Fast-Food Restaurants und gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungen gibt?


----------



## llviktorj (2. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Es sind im Laufe der letzten Jahrmilliarden schon einige vielversprechende Arten ausgestorben, warum nicht auch der Mensch?
> Ich rede ja nicht davon, was in den nächsten paar tausend oder auch Millionen Jahren passiert.
> Wenn man Artenentstehung und –sterben betrachtet muss man in größeren Zeiträumen denken.
> Wären die Dinosaurier nicht wegen eines Meteoriteneinschlages (?) ausgestorben, hätte es die Menschheit vielleicht nie gegeben. Dinosaurier hätten eventuell auch ein Denken entwickelt und würden Städte bauen und zum Mond fliegen.
> ...




Das ist doch absoluter Blödsin!
Natürlich hört alles auf zu existieren wen es die menschheit nicht mehr gibt, das ist genauso wie wen ich die Augen zu mache dan siehst du mich nicht mehr.
Ganz einfach wen ich die welt nicht mit meinen sinnen wahrnehmen kan dan gibt es sie auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (2. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Es sind im Laufe der letzten Jahrmilliarden schon einige vielversprechende Arten ausgestorben, warum nicht auch der Mensch?
> Ich rede ja nicht davon, was in den nächsten paar tausend oder auch Millionen Jahren passiert.
> Wenn man Artenentstehung und –sterben betrachtet muss man in größeren Zeiträumen denken.
> Wären die Dinosaurier nicht wegen eines Meteoriteneinschlages (?) ausgestorben, hätte es die Menschheit vielleicht nie gegeben. Dinosaurier hätten eventuell auch ein Denken entwickelt und würden Städte bauen und zum Mond fliegen.



Aber das ist das was uns eben von den Dinosauriern unterscheidet, wir können eben schon denken. Und wenn wir uns nicht innerhalb der nächsten 5000 Jahre KOMPLETT ausrotten, dürfte es später nicht mehr möglich sein, da die Chancen gross sind das der Mensch in dieser Zeit schon andere Planeten besiedelt und sich somit für einzelne Naturkatastrophen eh nicht mehr angreifbar macht.



> Es hat im Laufe der Erdgeschichte mehrere Katastrophen gegeben, die nahezu das gesamte Leben auf dem Planeten vernichtet haben. Und es haben sich immer neue Arten entwickelt.



Das mag sein, aber so eine Naturkatastrophe müsste dann doch ziemlich bald passieren um die Menscheit auszurotten. Ansonsten verteilt sie sich zuvor schon auf andere Planeten.



> Der Mensch sieht sich selbst als „Krone der Schöpfung“ und kann sich den Planeten  Erde ohne seine Anwesenheit nicht vorstellen. Diese ist jedoch für die Natur und die Evolution absolut belanglos – im Gegenteil, ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass diese Welt ohne die Spezies Mensch eine bessere wäre.



Der Planet wäre anders ohne die Menschen. Aber ob besser liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

mfG René


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Das ist doch absoluter Blödsin!
> Natürlich hört alles auf zu existieren wen es die menschheit nicht mehr gibt, das ist genauso wie wen ich die Augen zu mache dan siehst du mich nicht mehr.
> Ganz einfach wen ich die welt nicht mit meinen sinnen wahrnehmen kan dan gibt es sie auch nicht
> 
> ...


Du hast Dir das magische Denken eines Kindes bewahrt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Halte solang fest daran wie nur irgend möglich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sagt nicht Jesus gesagt, Ihr sollt so sein wie die Kinder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Du hast Dir das magische Denken eines Kindes bewahrt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö der hat gesagt. Bringt mir die Kinder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und hat dabei lasziv gelächelt.

mfG René


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber so eine Naturkatastrophe müsste dann doch ziemlich bald passieren um die Menscheit auszurotten. Ansonsten verteilt sie sich zuvor schon auf andere Planeten.



Jetzt mal nur aus Neugier: Wie lange glaubst du, wird es dauern bis die Menschheit in der Lage ist, andere Planeten zu besiedeln. Und hast du da schon einen bestimmten Planeten im Auge?


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

Sind Menschen tatsächlich so schwach? 

Nur weil wir keine Atomexplosion überleben? Nicht im Waffenlosen Kampf gegen einen Grizzly gewinnen würden? Weil ein Haifisch im Wasser vorteile hat?

Der Mensch ist "eigentlich" schwach! Aber er hat die Fähigkeit diese Schwäche durch Intelligenz zu kompensieren!

Der Mensch siedelt überall auf der Welt! Ja wir legen sogar künstliche Inseln an, formen ganze Gebiete um und sind meines Wissens, die einzige Spezies des Planet Erde, die schon aus eigener Kraft ins Weltall geflogen sind.

Zwei Dinge könnten uns auslöschen:

1. Eine Katastrophe die auch tatsächlich fast alles Leben auf der Erde auslöschen würde (Meteor)

oder

2. Unsere eigene Dummheit!


----------



## Squarg (2. September 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich der festen Meinung dass in den nächsten 20-25 Jahren etwas sein wird.
Aber diese Countdown Uhr bis 2012... Mein Gott es ist doch offensichtlich dass der Ersteller der
Seite darauf bald Werbung einbauen wird und pro Klick Premien kassiert.

Für mich alles Panikmache wie Schweinegrippe und Co.

mfG. Squarg


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist "eigentlich" schwach! Aber er hat die Fähigkeit diese Schwäche durch Intelligenz zu kompensieren!



Die wird aber offensichtlich nach und nach abgebaut... wenn man sich mal so umschaut...
Wie heißts so schön? Die Intelligenz bleibt konstant... dumm nur das die Bevölkerung wächst!


----------



## vollmi (2. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Jetzt mal nur aus Neugier: Wie lange glaubst du, wird es dauern bis die Menschheit in der Lage ist, andere Planeten zu besiedeln. Und hast du da schon einen bestimmten Planeten im Auge?



So über den Daumen gepeilt hätte ich gesagt, vielleicht noch 5000 Jahre? Ich denke da aber eher an Biosphären auf anderen Planete nicht an Terraforming oder das wir einen Planeten finden wie die Erde.
Es könnte natürlich genausogut sein das der Technologieschub uns schon in ein paar 100 Jahren erlaubt Generationenschiffe zu bauen.

mfG René


----------



## meckermize (2. September 2009)

Also ich bin ehrlich....im prinzip mache ich mir nicht so viele gedanken darüber.....Ja wir menschen sind grausam....aber wir sind es doch schon immer gewesen oder irre ich mich? Wieso zum Teufel also...beschäftigensich die Leute ERST JETZT, damit wie es um unsere erde steht!?
Das ist nicht erst seit 2 Tagen so, aber erst seit dem alles (insbesondere Fernsehen) davon spricht, das bald alles schmilzt, wir kein wasser mehr haben werde usw usw....redet jeder davon und macht einen auf Öko....(oder wie man es nennen mag..), nur weil ich (ihr, wer auch immer..) jetzt morgens beim Zähneputzen das wasser währenddessen abdrehe, meine Jeans vorm waschen doch lieber nochmal anziehe, weil sie ja garnicht sooo dreckig ist und ein Elektro auto oder sowas fahre, bin ich (und der rest...) nicht besser....Hat sich schonmal einer gedanken gemacht das man z.bsp für die herstellung eines PC´s tausende liter wasser braucht....? Ne...also wenn wir alle soooo sehr darauf auswären, wirklich das zu retten was uns (angeblich) kostbar ist, dann dürfte keiner hier sitzen...Dann müssten wir es wirklich ganz genau nehmen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nö der hat gesagt. Bringt mir die Kinder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gott, bist Du fies!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das erinnert mich daran:
Der Raidleiter erklärt also nochmal den Boss: "... und nicht vergessen, Krosh hat diese Feueraura. Für jeden Nahkämpfer, der in der Feueraura verreckt, tötet Gott ein Kätzchen. Noch Fragen?"
Und dann auf einmal das Stimmchen des Nachwuchshunters im TS: "Gott ist fies!"
Gott, was haben wir gelegen!



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sind Menschen tatsächlich so schwach?
> Nur weil wir keine Atomexplosion überleben? Nicht im Waffenlosen Kampf gegen einen Grizzly gewinnen würden? Weil ein Haifisch im Wasser vorteile hat?
> Der Mensch ist "eigentlich" schwach! Aber er hat die Fähigkeit diese Schwäche durch Intelligenz zu kompensieren!
> Der Mensch siedelt überall auf der Welt! Ja wir legen sogar künstliche Inseln an, formen ganze Gebiete um und sind meines Wissens, die einzige Spezies des Planet Erde, die schon aus eigener Kraft ins Weltall geflogen sind.
> ...


Stimmt! ^^


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Squarg schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich der festen Meinung dass in den nächsten 20-25 Jahren etwas sein wird.
> Aber diese Countdown Uhr bis 2012... Mein Gott es ist doch offensichtlich dass der Ersteller der
> Seite darauf bald Werbung einbauen wird und pro Klick Premien kassiert.
> Für mich alles Panikmache wie Schweinegrippe und Co.
> mfG. Squarg


Das kann sein und ist wahrscheinlich.
Mich würde eher interessieren, ob der Maya oder sonst ein Kalender auch bei der ersten Jahrtausendwende eine Rolle gepielt hat. ^^

A pro po, ich habe irgendwo mitbekommen, das der zeitkalender der Mayas nicht mit unser konguliert.
Unserem Zeitsystem soll den Mayas ein paar huntert Jahre hinterherhängen. ^^



Selor schrieb:


> Die wird aber offensichtlich nach und nach abgebaut... wenn man sich mal so umschaut...
> Wie heißts so schön? Die Intelligenz bleibt konstant... dumm nur das die Bevölkerung wächst!


Ab der Quote von 8 Milliarden, pro Rasse, soll es zu einer Bewußtseinserhöhung aus der Mitte des Universum kommen.

Das müßten Insekten und Ameisen also schon eine Bewußtseinserhöhung bekommen haben.
Wenn man sieht wie logistisch die Ameisenhaufen durchstrukturiert sind, mag man das glauben. ^^



meckermize schrieb:


> Also ich bin ehrlich....im prinzip mache ich mir nicht so viele gedanken darüber.....Ja wir menschen sind grausam....aber wir sind es doch schon immer gewesen oder irre ich mich? Wieso zum Teufel also...beschäftigensich die Leute ERST JETZT, damit wie es um unsere erde steht!?
> Das ist nicht erst seit 2 Tagen so, aber erst seit dem alles (insbesondere Fernsehen) davon spricht, das bald alles schmilzt, wir kein wasser mehr haben werde usw usw....redet jeder davon und macht einen auf Öko....(oder wie man es nennen mag..), nur weil ich (ihr, wer auch immer..) jetzt morgens beim Zähneputzen das wasser währenddessen abdrehe, meine Jeans vorm waschen doch lieber nochmal anziehe, weil sie ja garnicht sooo dreckig ist und ein Elektro auto oder sowas fahre, bin ich (und der rest...) nicht besser....Hat sich schonmal einer gedanken gemacht das man z.bsp für die herstellung eines PC´s tausende liter wasser braucht....? Ne...also wenn wir alle soooo sehr darauf auswären, wirklich das zu retten was uns (angeblich) kostbar ist, dann dürfte keiner hier sitzen...Dann müssten wir es wirklich ganz genau nehmen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ehm, also ich für meinen Teil glaube das tun sie schon länger, weil sonst hätte es sicher nicht Konfuzius, König Salomom, Jesus, Moses, Buddha, Lao Tse, Platon, Sokrates und diverse andere Menschen gegeben. ^^

Du hast recht, aber die Menschen sind träge und Gewohnheitstiere und stelle Du Dir mal ein raucher vor, der Alkohol und rauchen, sowie diveres andere DInge von jetzt auf sofort ändern und abstellen soll.
Das kann er nciht, weil es einen Grund hat, das er so ist, wie er ist.
Ich glaube wir brauchen eine große Motivation, oder Bewußtseinserhöhung oder Nahtoderfahrung oder Information, wie der Mars war von Menschen besiedelt und ist von ihnen zerstört worden, um damit ANZUFNAGN uns MEHR zu ÄNDERN und zu WANDELN! ^^
Das gescheiht sicher nicht von heut über morgen mit der Menschheit.
Aber ich glaub wir haben in dem Masterplan Zeit, weil nichts geschieht ohne Grund.

Das hoffe ich zumindest. ^^


----------



## Elunena (2. September 2009)

Die Menschheit ist schlimm soviel steht fest, aber jetzt überlegt mal wieviel Schaden wir der Erde durch World of Warcraft und all die anderen Rollenspiele zufügen.

11 Millionnen die voll Inet ziehen, Strom, Redbull dosen die sich stappeln neben dem PC und nicht fachgerecht entsorgt werden^^

All so kleinigkeiten mal 11 Millionen fügt der Erde schon Schaden dazu und deswegen sind auch wir Rollenspieler nicht heilig, würde auch sagen 2012, durch ne Naturkatastrophe.


Kommt mir vor wie das Universum ne Instanz wäre und die Erde der Endboss, den wir bald besiegen werden, nach tausenden Jahren von wipes^^


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Elunena schrieb:


> Die Menschheit ist schlimm soviel steht fest, aber jetzt überlegt mal wieviel Schaden wir der Erde durch World of Warcraft und all die anderen Rollenspiele zufügen.
> 11 Millionnen die voll Inet ziehen, Strom, Redbull dosen die sich stappeln neben dem PC und nicht fachgerecht entsorgt werden^^
> All so kleinigkeiten mal 11 Millionen fügt der Erde schon Schaden dazu und deswegen sind auch wir Rollenspieler nicht heilig, würde auch sagen 2012, durch ne Naturkatastrophe.
> Kommt mir vor wie das Universum ne Instanz wäre und die Erde der Endboss, den wir bald besiegen werden, nach tausenden Jahren von wipes^^


Sehr wowisch gesprochen, aber kann stimmen. ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

Die Blase platzt! oO

http://info.kopp-verlag.de/news/erfolgreic...latzt-noch.html


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

..


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

..


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Die Blase platzt! oO
> http://info.kopp-verlag.de/news/erfolgreic...latzt-noch.html


Und nu?  
Dachte schon die Blase Universum bzw. eine Galaxy platzt und wird ein schwarzes Loch das alle Materie anzieht und an einer anderen Stelle mit einem weißen Zwerg der neues Leben entstehen läßt verbunden ist.
Das wäre mal eine Neuigkeit gewesen.! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klär mich mal auf, was das, in Deinen Augen, für Folgen hat und wie Du Dich darau einstellst.
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist "eigentlich" schwach! Aber er hat die Fähigkeit diese Schwäche durch Intelligenz zu kompensieren!


Theoretisch ja.

In der Realität sieht es jedoch anders aus. Ich werde jetzt mal ganz bewusst ein bisschen polemisch.
Wie viele von euch könnten ein Kraftwerk bauen? Wie viele wären in der Lage, in einer Notfallsituation natürliche Ressourcen zu nutzen?
Der „zivilisierte“ Mensch schlägt sich mit Werbung von Telefonanbietern herum, hat Ärger mit hunderten von Krankenkassen, ist nicht in der Lage seine Einkommensteuererklärung alleine auszufüllen und verbringt seine Freizeit damit, Sendungen wie „Big Brother“ oder „Frauentausch“ anzusehen, wo andere „zivilisierte“ Menschen gezeigt werden, die noch bescheuerter sind als er selbst. 
Ist das intelligent?



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Der Mensch siedelt überall auf der Welt! Ja wir legen sogar künstliche Inseln an, formen ganze Gebiete um und sind meines Wissens, die einzige Spezies des Planet Erde, die schon aus eigener Kraft ins Weltall geflogen sind.



Ja aber wie viele Menschen können das denn? 10%?  Oder 5%?
Wer ist denn in der Lage, wirklich etwas Sinnvolles zu tun? 
Die große Masse ist doch nur doof und konsumiert, was einige wenige planen und bauen.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja.
> In der Realität sieht es jedoch anders aus. Ich werde jetzt mal ganz bewusst ein bisschen polemisch.
> Wie viele von euch könnten ein Kraftwerk bauen? Wie viele wären in der Lage, in einer Notfallsituation natürliche Ressourcen zu nutzen?
> Der „zivilisierte“ Mensch schlägt sich mit Werbung von Telefonanbietern herum, hat Ärger mit hunderten von Krankenkassen, ist nicht in der Lage seine Einkommensteuererklärung alleine auszufüllen und verbringt seine Freizeit damit, Sendungen wie „Big Brother“ oder „Frauentausch“ anzusehen, wo andere „zivilisierte“ Menschen gezeigt werden, die noch bescheuerter sind als er selbst.
> ...


Ich würde das Wort Mensch im Wortgebrauch durch Menschheit ersetzen, weil wir alle sind mehr als die Summe unserer Teile und auf das Beispiel mit den Ameisen verweisen.


----------



## Gast20180212 (2. September 2009)

Um die Thema Frage zu beantworten "Wie viel Zeit bleit uns noch?"


... 2012 ...



Da hört der Maya Kalender auf ...


----------



## Fusssi (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Der Film wird nach meinem Wissen sehr strittig gesehen, aber ich mache mich gerne selbst ein Bild.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also es geht da auch um 911 und so verschwöhrungsteorien, aber das mein ich garnicht. Ich meine den Teil ab etwa minute 8 bis 30 der aus Fakten besteht und den man nachlesen kann. 

Aber ich will ja nicht alles vorher verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Da geht das Fischezeitalter bis 2150 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann sollte wenn die Geschichte sich wiederholt, so wie das ja in der Regel ist, ein neuer Gottessohn auftauchen.


----------



## Fusssi (2. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja.
> 
> In der Realität sieht es jedoch anders aus. Ich werde jetzt mal ganz bewusst ein bisschen polemisch.
> Wie viele von euch könnten ein Kraftwerk bauen? Wie viele wären in der Lage, in einer Notfallsituation natürliche Ressourcen zu nutzen?
> ...


 Die modernen Zivilisationen wird es dahin raffen und mit diesen die meisten Menschen die in Ihnen leben. 10% sind mehr als 0. Wenn nur 10% der Menschheit eine globale Katastrophe übersteht, dann ist das doch ne ganze Menge, rein Matematisch gesehen.

Und Du darfst vor allem nicht vergessen, daß nicht alle Menschen so sind wie "wir". Es gibt in der sogenannten 3. Welt noch genügend Menschen die näher an der Natur leben und das unter wesendlich schlechteren Bedingungen als in unserem gemäsigtem Klima.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> Um die Thema Frage zu beantworten "Wie viel Zeit bleit uns noch?"
> ... 2012 ...
> Da hört der Maya Kalender auf ...


Lies mal meine Beiträge und den unter den von Dir, den ich nun zitiere.
Weil ich glaube auch, das wir uns noch im Fischezeitalter befinden können.
Dementsprechend hätten wir noch ein paar hundert Jahre, und außerdem wer weiß was dann kommt.

Laut meinem Wissen kommt eine Schwinungserhöhung der Erde und ein Dimensionswechsel in eine höhere Ebene.
Das heißt die Mayas können nur so weit schauen, weil sie nicht über den Tellerrand hinausschauen können und auch nur in ihnen bekannten Dimension sehen können, weil alles andere Ihre Vorstellungskraft übersteigt.

Vielleicht kommt dann ja der Himmel auf Erden für alle Menschen und alles Sein und Leben.
Wer weiß?


Fusssi schrieb:


> Also es geht da auch um 911 und so verschwöhrungsteorien, aber das mein ich garnicht. Ich meine den Teil ab etwa minute 8 bis 30 der aus Fakten besteht und den man nachlesen kann.
> Aber ich will ja nicht alles vorher verraten
> 
> 
> ...


Das mit dem Fischealter kann stimmen, das habe ich auch schon erfahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Wir sind alle Gottes Kinder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (2. September 2009)

2012 World war 3 = Weltuntergang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
World war 3 Klicken!


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> 2012 World war 3 = Weltuntergang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja ne, is kla. ^^


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Laut meinem Wissen kommt eine Schwinungserhöhung der Erde und ein Dimensionswechsel in eine höhere Ebene.



Das ist ja ein Ding. Darf ich fragen, whoer du dieses "Wissen" beziehst?



11Raiden schrieb:


> Das heißt die Mayas können nur so weit schauen, weil sie nicht über den Tellerrand hinausschauen können und auch nur in ihnen bekannten Dimension sehen können, weil alles andere Ihre Vorstellungskraft übersteigt.



Lol was für Noobs, die Mayas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht oute ich mich ja damit, aber ich kann auch nur in mir bekannten Dimensionen sehen. 
Wer in höhere Dimensionen sehen kann, bitte mal PN an mich, ich will das auch können.


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Wenn nur 10% der Menschheit eine globale Katastrophe übersteht, dann ist das doch ne ganze Menge, rein Matematisch gesehen.



Wenn es die falschen 10% sind, kann man die ganze Sache unter "dumm gelaufen" abhaken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Ding. Darf ich fragen, whoer du dieses "Wissen" beziehst?
> Lol was für Noobs, die Mayas.
> 
> 
> ...


Fragen darfst Du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich beziehe  mein Wissen auf allen möglichen offen Kanälen.
Manchmal glaube ich die Infos suchen mich. ^^
Da ich aber nicht abspeicher oder mir alles merke, wo ich es her habe, kann ich Dir das beim besten Willen nicht mitteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke, das Du die Infos aber mit Deinem Möglichkeiten hervorbringen kannst, weil meist habe ich die nicht nur einmal bekommen, sondern auch noch auf die ein oder andere Art nochmals und somit für mich bestätigt. ^^


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Fragen darfst Du.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So ich habe mal eine Weile durch alle offenen Kanäle gezappt und bin auch nicht schlauer geworden. Schade eigentlich.


11Raiden schrieb:


> Manchmal glaube ich die Infos suchen mich. ^^
> Da ich aber nicht abspeicher oder mir alles merke, wo ich es her habe, kann ich Dir das beim besten Willen nicht mitteilen.
> 
> 
> ...


Du erklärst, dass die Erde durch einen Schwingungswechsel einen Dimensionswechsel in eine höhere Ebene erfahren wird und als Quelle für dieses doch recht unorthodoxe Statement gibst du „Infos, die du auf die ein oder andere Art bestätigt“ bekommen hast an?

Das ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, ein wenig…ungewöhnlich.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> So ich habe mal eine Weile durch alle offenen Kanäle gezappt und bin auch nicht schlauer geworden. Schade eigentlich.
> Du erklärst, dass die Erde durch einen Schwingungswechsel einen Dimensionswechsel in eine höhere Ebene erfahren wird und als Quelle für dieses doch recht unorthodoxe Statement gibst du &#8222;Infos, die du auf die ein oder andere Art bestätigt&#8220; bekommen hast an?
> Das ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, ein wenig&#8230;ungewöhnlich.


Drum lebe lieber ungewöhnlich, als wie die Masse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist es egal ob Du glaubst oder nicht, was ich da schrieb oder in Deinen Augen verzapfe, aber glaube mir ich sauge mir das nicht aus den Fingern,  sondern beziehe die Informationen auf viellen Wegen.

Zuallererst ist zu nennen, das als ich in Deinem Stadium war, mir die Infos auch nicht so zugeflogen sind, sondern ich habe gesucht, mich damit beschäftigt und war wirklich offen für alles, ich habe diverse Bücher verschlungen (über 1000 Euro im Jahr war nix, manchmal sogar ein paar hundert im Monat), das Internet habe ich ebenfalls genutzt,  obwohl man da schon vorsichtiger sein muß mit der Echtheit von Infos. ^^

Dann diverese Enzeklopedien und Lexikas gewälzt zu imir interessanten Themen, auch kaufbare PC-Programme mit diesem Hintergrund. Auch im Fernsehen sind im Randprogramm und zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten sehr interessante Beiträge.
In der Zeitung und im Radio kann man ab und zu auch ein Kleinod erhaschen.

Die Welt hat sich mir mehr und mehr offenbart und ich habe Zusammenhänge erkannt, dazu habe habe ich archetypische Bilderdenken angewandt bevor ich wußtes, dass es dafür ein Wort gibt.

Bei dieser Vielzahl von Informationen und unter dem Hinblick, dass ich meinen PC nicht zumüllen will und die Daten teilweise, Wochen, Monate und Jahre zurückliegen ist es mir größtenteils unmöglich Quellen zu nennen. ^^

Ich weiß nur, das sie mir zugekommen sind und das ich sie in mir angespeichtert habe.
Nur grob und nicht in allen Feinheiten, aber für meine Belange reicht es.
Ich habe übrigens keine Lust später Alzheimer zu bekommen, weil ich meinen Körper mit zuviel Informationen gefüttert habe und nicht genügend auf der emotionalen und körperlichen Ebene gelebt habe. ^^

Weil das ist für mich mit eine Ursache von Alzheimer, wenn nicht der auslösende Faktor.

Ich bin kein Wissenschaftler.
Auf einem Vortag eines Wissenschaftlers der sich mit der Natur und dessen Phänomene wissenschaftlich auseinandersetz, durfte ich erfahren, ds ich mit meiner Sicht der Welt zu sehen in diesem Punkt zu dem gleichen Ergebnis wie ein Wissenschaftler kam.
Das reicht mir.

Ich sammle keine Belege, ich sammle Informationen.
Bei meiner Bestallung zum Heilpraktiker für Psychotherapie im Lande Bremen vor 4 Jahren sagten mir die Prüfer: "Wir hatten schon viele hunderte Prüflinge, aber keinem wo die rechte und linke Gehirnhälfte so miteinander zusammenarbeitet.
Dieses Lob macht mich immer noch stolz und doch zeigt meine Ausrichtung, dass ich nie Wissenschaftler sein werde und mich genötigt sehe Beweise zu bringen.

Prüft selber und suchet und findet.
Wenn nicht so könnt ihr immer noch glauben oder es für Euch für unwahr hinstellen, das ist mir egal.
Jeder Mensch sollte alle Infos, im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten, prüfen,die er bekommt.
Das handele ich genauso, wie ich es sage.

Drum prüft, wer sich ewig bindet.
Und schaut, was für Euch wahr ist und wofür ihr offen seid.

Jedem nach seinem Glauben.
So sei es.


----------



## Descartes (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Drum prüft, wer sich ewig bindet.


Das lied der Glocke von Schiller, ist recht nett find ich.

@ topic

Der mayakalendar hört nicht auf er beginnt einfach wieder von anfang, da die mayas an einen kreislauf glauben,
das sich dinge immer wiederholen.

Ob nun ein Nibiriu oder Planet X auf die Erde rast oder uns verspeißt, versklavt oder auf nen
anderen planeten aussetzt halt ich jetzt eher für hirngespinnste.

Das interesannte ist das es zu einer Konstelation kommt die nur alle 25600 jahre ca. passiert und
zufällig genau am 21.12.2012 ist, das eben einige Sonnen und Planeten in eine Reihe mit dem Mittelpunkt der 
Galaxie stehen, wobei da auch wieder einige davon eine bedrohung sehen. 
Schließlich glaubte man damals auch das eine böße schlange die Sonne verschluckt hat bei einer Sonnenfinsterniss.


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

Nach reiflicher Überlegung ob ich es tun soll, antworte ich mal.



11Raiden schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal ob Du glaubst oder nicht, was ich da schrieb oder in Deinen Augen verzapfe, aber glaube mir ich sauge mir das nciht aus den Fingern,  sondern beziehe die Informationen auf viellen Wegen.



Das hast du bereits erwähnt, etwas genauer bitte.



11Raiden schrieb:


> Zuallererst ist zu nennen, das als ich in Deinem Stadium war, mir die Infos auch nicht so zugeflogen sind, sondern ich habe gesucht, mich damit beschäftigt und war wirklich offen für alles, ich habe diverse Bücher verschlungen (über 1000 Euro im Jahr war nix, manchmal sogar ein paar hundert im Monat), das Internet habe ich ebenfalls genutzt,  obwohl man da schon vorsichtiger sein muß mit der Echtheit von Infos. ^^


Auch hier wüsste ich gerne welche.


11Raiden schrieb:


> Dann diverese Enzeklopedien und Lexikas gewälzt zu imir interessanten Themen, auch kaufbare PC-Programme mit diesem Hintergrund. Auch im Fernsehen sind im Randprogramm und zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten sehr interessante Beiträge.
> In der Zeitung und im Radio kann man ab und zu auch ein Kleinod erhaschen.



Nun dann solltest du zumindest wissen, dass es Enzyklpädien und Lexika heißt. "Divers" ist mir auch hier etwas zu ungenau. Abgesehen davon: ich halte mich zurzeit im arabischen Raum auf und du wirst nicht glauben, was für "Kleinodien" und "Randprogramme" es hier im Fernsehen gibt. 



11Raiden schrieb:


> Bei dieser Vielzahl von Informationen und unter dem Hinblick, dass ich meinen PC nicht zumüllen will und die Daten teilweise, Wochen, Monate und Jahre zurückliegen ist es mir größtenteils unmöglich Quellen zu nennen. ^^



Das ist natürlich ungemein praktisch.


11Raiden schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens keine Lust später Alzheimer zu bekommen, weil ich meinen Körper mit zuviel Informationen gefüttert habe und nicht genügend auf der emotionalen und körperlichen Ebene gelebt habe. ^^
> 
> Weil das ist für mich mit eine Ursache von Alzheimer, wenn nicht der auslösende Faktor.



Auch wenn es etwas stereotyp anmutet: Hast du da eine Quelle? Oder ist das auch eine angehäufte Information, die besagt, dass man nicht zu viele Informationenanhäufen soll? Ein Teufelskreis wenn du mich fragst.


11Raiden schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Wissenschaftler.


Das ist offensichtlich.




11Raiden schrieb:


> Auf einem Vortag eines Wissenschaftlers der sich mit der Natur und dessen Phänomene wissenschaftlich auseinandersetz, durfte ich erfahren, ds ich mit meiner Sicht der Welt zu sehen in diesem Punkt zu dem gleichen Ergebnis wie ein Wissenschaftler kam.
> Das reicht mir.



Ich weiß immer noch nicht, welchen Punkt du meinst.


11Raiden schrieb:


> Ich sammle keine Belege, ich sammle Informationen.


Wenn ich dir erzähle, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, speicherst du das dann auch als Information ab?



11Raiden schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch sollte alle Infos, im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten, prüfen,die er bekommt.
> Das handele ich genauso, wie ich es sage.



nein das tust du nicht, wie du weiter oben selber sagst. Du sagst du sammelst Informationen und keine Belege, also prüfst du die Informationen auch nicht.



11Raiden schrieb:


> Jedem nach seinem Glauben.
> So sei es.



Ok von mir aus, da haben wir eventuell sogar einen gemeinsamen Nennrer.

Ich will aber zum Geier jetzt endlich wissen warum und vor allem wann die Erde zu schwingen beginnt und in eine neue Dimension abgleitet.

Aber ich glaube das wird nichts mit uns. Mag an einer mangelnden Zusammenarbeit meiner Hirnhälften liegen. Oder ich bin einfach noch nicht so weit.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Das interesannte ist das es zu einer Konstelation kommt die nur alle 25600 jahre ca. passiert und
> zufällig genau am 21.12.2012 ist, das eben einige Sonnen und Planeten in eine Reihe mit dem Mittelpunkt der
> Galaxie stehen, wobei da auch wieder einige davon eine bedrohung sehen.
> Schließlich glaubte man damals auch das eine böße schlange die Sonne verschluckt hat bei einer Sonnenfinsterniss.



Also meine Lieblingstheorie (aber leider nicht gerade sehr anspruchsvoll noch beweisbar)

Wenn alle Planeten in einer Reihe stehen wird sich Gott zu erkennen geben! Er wird den großen Queue auspacken und mit einem Anstoß auf den ersten Planeten in der Reihe alle in ein schwarzes Loch einlochen!

Billard ftw!^^


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> nein das tust du nicht, wie du weiter oben selber sagst. Du sagst du sammelst Informationen und keine Belege, also prüfst du die Informationen auch nicht.
> Ok von mir aus, da haben wir eventuell sogar einen gemeinsamen Nennrer.
> Ich will aber zum Geier jetzt endlich wissen warum und vor allem wann die Erde zu schwingen beginnt und in eine neue Dimension abgleitet.
> Aber ich glaube das wird nichts mit uns. Mag an einer mangelnden Zusammenarbeit meiner Hirnhälften liegen. Oder ich bin einfach noch nicht so weit.


Du wirst es nicht glaub ich speichere es ab, aber als eine Information, der ich nicht nachgehe, da sie meiner Prüfung nicht standhält, aber ich weiß jetzt, das Du die die theoretische Frage an mich gestellt hast um mich und meinen Informationsspeicher und meine Prüfung besser zu verstehen.

Ich habe mich auch gfragt, ob ich darau antworte, eigentlich bei fast allem was ich schreibe.
Doch nur, weil man sich angreifbar macht, oder die Informationen nicht unbedingt zwingend von allen geteilt werden, danit zurückhalten, wieso?
Das macht keinen Sinn und läßt eher das Geheimnis länger hinterm Licht schmorren, als die Wahrheit ans Licht zu bringen.

Ich werde jetzt nicht zu meinen Bücherregalen gehe und dir unzählige Titel nennen.
Du bist Zweifler, das finde ich gut, weil so bin ich auch angefangen die Welt zuhinterfragen.

Da mußt Deinen eigenen Weg gehen und Antworten finden, wenn Du meinst es nicht unterstützen oder in deinen AUgen wiederlegen zu können, so missachte die Info bei großem Zweifel.

Die Frage ist auch wie prüfst du Informationen?
Mit dem Kopf? Mit dem Geist? Mit dem Bewußtsein? Mit Logik? Mit Verstand? Mit Wissenschaft?
Mit Herz? Mit Gefühl? Mit Emotionen?
Mit dem Bauch? Mit dem Körper?

Wenn es eine streitende Situation, zwischen Kopf und Herz gibt, dann solte man auf seinen Herz hören, weil es zu 90% recht hat und der Kopf nur zu 70%.

Ja, das weiß ich, aber nicht woher.

Ehm, nur weil ich keine Belege sammele, heißt das nicht, das ich die Information nicht vorher geprüft habe, oder?

DU WILLST!
Hm keine gute Ausgangsposition um die Welt kennenzulernen und zu erfahren, weil Dein Ego Dir bei der Sicht auf die Dinge und wie sie zu sein scheinen und die Natur, die Umwelt und alles Sein und Leben im Weg steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollen steht der Erfüllung im Weg.

Informiere Dich über Ureinwohner, den Mayas, den Indianer, den Aborigenies (Australien), beschäftige dich mit dem evangelsiche Christenglauben, katholischen Christenglauben, Islam, Moslem, Sterne, Psychologie, Philosophie, Buddhismus, Hinduismus, mit Kali, Konfuzius, Jesus, Platon, Hermes, Sokrates, Tarot, archtypischen Bilderdenken (Ägypten), Lichtsprache, heilige Geometischen Formen und Farben und Du kommst Ansatzweise an den Anfang der Bewußtwerdung.

Kurz beschäftige Dich mit Geschichte und die Geschichte wird dich lehren.
Das ist der Anfang.
Die Auseinandersetzung mit der Vergangenheit der Menschheit und mit seiner Eigenen.
Die Auflösung und das Loslassen von Angst, überholten Glaubenssätzen und Verhaltensmuster und Gefühlen und Empfindungen.
Das wahrhafte Finden von Selbstbewußtsein, Selbstvertrauen und Selbstliebe.

Dann kommt man zu der gegenwart und das Universum oder was auch immer lehrt einem die bewußte Aufmerksamkeit und Achtung der Gegenwart. 

Besonders fähige Menschen, zu dnene ich mich momentan nicht zähle, können dann auch in der Zukunft deuten.

Es gibt aber sehr wenige Menschen, die diese Fähigkeit haben, aber das sind Geschenke, und Gaben und sie kommen zufällig und ohne Absicht.

Merke:
Das Gesetz von Ursache und Wirkung lernen.
Den Zusmmenhang mit dem Resonanzgesetz lernen.
Das ganze verstehen und seinen Leben weitmöglichst danach ausrichten, weil dann kommt der himmel auf Erden, wenn man sich selbst und das Leben meistert, weil man die geistigen Gestze und Regeln des Kosmos versteht und achtet, sie umsetzt und danach lebt.

Glaube mir, das ist kein einfacher Weg und zu dem jetztigen Zeitpunkt sicher nicht jedem bestimmt.
Doch jeder, der auf der Suche ist (süchtig), der solle diesen weg gehen,  um sich selbst, die Welt und allen Lebens und Sein zu verstehen.

Viele Wege führen nach Rom, aber nur ein Weg führt zu deinem Herzen.
LIEBE



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also meine Lieblingstheorie (aber leider nicht gerade sehr anspruchsvoll noch beweisbar)
> Wenn alle Planeten in einer Reihe stehen wird sich Gott zu erkennen geben! Er wird den großen Queue auspacken und mit einem Anstoß auf den ersten Planeten in der Reihe alle in ein schwarzes Loch einlochen!
> Billard ftw!^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, nachdem was mir zugetragen ist.
Ist es eher ein Bewußtseinstrahl, der das Niveau der Erde und allen Lebens, also auch uns Menschen anhebt.
Da fehlen mir aber die Beweise und ich halte es trotzdem für möglich.

Die Schwingung der Erde ist in den letzten beiden Jahrzehnten erheblich erhöht (worden).

Bei Großveranstaltung von Fernsehveranstaltungen wie Football oder Fußball, hat man festgestellt, das das Muster gleichmäßiger wurde.
Also haben wir alle gemeinsam Auswirkungen auf die Erde, wenn wir uns alle auf etwas gemeinsam konzentrieren.

Was meint Ihr wenn das nicht Fußball, sondern Liebe ist auf das sich alle Menschen (oder zumndest die Mehrheit) zu jeder Zeit (oder zumindest oft) konzentrieren. Der Himmel auf Erden!

Ich versuch mal ein paar meiner Quellen zu öffnen, das kann ja nicht schaden, wenn man vor hat ein Buch zu schrieben. 

Das wird aber sicherlich noch dauern, weil ich habe da noch etwas, was sich Leben nennt und Aufmerksamkeit fordert.

Mit Glück schaffe ich da etwas in ein paar Wochen oder Monaten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Naja, nachdem was mir zugetragen ist.
> Ist es eher ein Bewußtseinstrahl, der das Niveau der Erde und allen Lebens, also auch uns Menschen anhebt.
> Da fehlen mir aber die Beweise und ich halte es trotzdem für möglich.



Moment aus dem inneren unserer Galaxie kommt ein extremer "Was auch immer" Strahl der über die Planeten zu uns drauf hüpft und uns urplötzlich in geistige Überflieger mutiert?

Und von was von einer ominösen "Schwingung" redest du dauernd?
Thetawellen? Gammastrahlen? Deltawellen?
Wissenschaftliche Beweise? Und NEIN Esotherik ist KEINE Wissenschaft...

Edit: Aber ich sicher mir einen Platz in der ersten Reihe, wenn die ersten Spinner dann anfangen in weißen Leibchen und Blütenwerfend durch die Gegend zu hoppeln, schön auf meinem Liegestuhl mit dem Bier in der Hand, guter Musik im Hintergrund und seelig lächelnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Moment aus dem inneren unserer Galaxie kommt ein extremer "Was auch immer" Strahl der über die Planeten zu uns drauf hüpft und uns urplötzlich in geistige Überflieger mutiert?
> 
> Und von was von einer ominösen "Schwingung" redest du dauernd?
> Thetawellen? Gammastrahlen? Deltawellen?
> Wissenschaftliche Beweise? Und NEIN Esotherik ist KEINE Wissenschaft...


Ich habe keine Wissenschaftliche Beweise, kannst Du mal schauen, ob Du was findest?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Wissenschaftliche Beweise, kannst Du mal schauen, ob Du was findest?



Warum solle ICH bitte DEINE Arbeit machen?
Du willst uns doch weißmachen das sowas passiert also bist alleinig DU in der Bringschuld für Beweise, solange du dich nicht bringst sind deine tollen Ansagen nur reiner esoterischer Quatsch...


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum solle ICH bitte DEINE Arbeit machen?
> Du willst uns doch weißmachen das sowas passiert also bist alleinig DU in der Bringschuld für Beweise, solange du dich nicht bringst sind deine tollen Ansagen nur reiner esoterischer Quatsch...


Weil Du es anzweifelst.
Ich brauche es nicht.
Ich weiß nicht ob es von der Wissenschaft kam, möglich ist das, weil ich mich auch damit beschäftige.
Es kann aber auch eine andere Quelle haben.
Mal schauen, on ich was finde.
Obwohl ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Sucher, eher der gefundene Finder.

Bei Lust und Laune, verschwende ich mal Zeit für Euch.

Ehm, ich glaube wir verstehen uns hier falsch.
Jeder kann prüfen und schauen, ob es für ihn wahr ist.
Wenn du meinst kein prüfbarer Beweis gleich falsch, so ist das für mich ok.
Ich bin nicht dazu da, um zu überzeugen, sondern um Informationen zu geben, was jeder selbst damit macht bleibt ihm selbst überlassen.
Dann glaube das und freue Dich, weil was Du glaubst ist mir egal.
Ich habe genug mit meinem Glauben zu tun, da werde ich mich nicht Energie für aufwenden andere zu überzeugen.
Da sehe ich keinen Sinn drin.
Jeder ist in der Selbstverantwortung und kann im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten prüfen, was er prüfungswürdig ansieht.
Jeder Mensch ist selbstständig und macht sich selbst auf der Suche nach sich selbst und allem was ist.

Drum prüft, wer sich ewig bindet.
Jeder nach seinem Glauben.
So sei es.

Edit:
Der Text fiel mir in die Hände:

2012 - Schlüssel für ein neues Zeitalter  	  

Das Jahr 2012 ist in vieler Munde. Einer der wichtigsten Kalender der Maya endet am 21.12.2012, die Hopi-Indianer Nordamerikas kündigen in ihren berühmten Prophezeiungen das Ende der sogenannten 4. Welt an, in den vedischen Schriften wird das Ende des Kali-Yuga, des dunklen &#8211; eisernen &#8211; Zeitalters, für die kommenden Jahre vorausgesagt. Dies ist nur ein kleiner Auszug aus Voraussagen verschiedener Kulturen und Zeitepochen, die alle auf diese, uns nahe, Zukunft verweisen. Was soll man darüber denken? Alles nur pure Zufälle, das Hirngespinst von Esoterikern? Panikmache?

Aber gehen wir mal zunächst ein paar Hundert Jahre zurück. Vor ca. 500 Jahren, als die Spanier in Zentral- und Südamerika landeten, fanden sie Überreste und Spuren von einem Volk, dass sich Maya nannten. Dieses Volk gab damals schon Rätsel auf und tut es auch heute noch. Sie verfügten über hoch stehende mathematische Kenntnisse, die sogar heutige Wissenschaftler ins Staunen versetzen. Sie rechneten zum Beispiel damals schon mit der Null, das in der Mathematik erst in der Neuzeit seinen Platz bekam. Sie waren ebenfalls erstaunlich gut informierte Astronomen. Dieses Volk war u.a. Imstande, Planetenbahnen bis auf vier Kommastellen genau zu berechnen, Sonnen- und Mondfinster­nisse präzise voraus zu sagen und das alles ohne Instrumente, die der heutigen modernen Wissen­schaft zur Verfügung stehen. Diesbezüglich etwas ganz Besonderes ist eine Zeichnung in einem Mondtempel der Maya, die den Forschern lange Zeit ein ungelöstes Rätsel war, bis die NASA Fotos von der Rückseite des Mondes auf die Erde brachte. Die besagte Zeichnung war ein exaktes Abbild der Mondrückseite. Nun ist es so, dass sich der Mond interessanterweise in einer ganz bestimmten Geschwindigkeit um seine Achse dreht, dass wir von der Erde immer nur die eine Seite des Mondes sehen können. Die Rückseite des Erdtrabanten ist von der Erde nie sichtbar. Woher konnten die Maya wissen, wie der Mond von der anderen, uns abgewandten Seite, aussieht? Dieses Rätsel ist immer noch ungelöst. Die Maya waren also in Mathematik und Astronomie ihrer Zeit weit voraus. Sie selbst hatten jedoch anscheinend auch noch ein anderes Lieblingsfachgebiet, nämlich die Zeitrechnung. Sie nannten sich selbst Hüter der Zeit. Ihre vielen komplizierten Kalender sind legendär und fast jeder hat schon den Begriff Maya-Kalender gehört. Wir möchten jetzt hier nicht auf die vielen, zum Teil ineinander verschachtelten Kalendersysteme detailliert eingehen, denn das würde den Rahmen dieses Textes bei weitem sprengen. Wir möchten jedoch darauf hinweisen, dass die verschiedenen Kalender ihre eigenen unterschiedlich langen Zyklen hatten. Sie enden interessanterweise im Jahr 2012, genau genommen am 21.12.2012, dem Tag der Wintersonnenwende. Die Maya selbst nennen dieses Datum &#8222;das Ende der Welt, so wie wir sie heute kennen&#8220;. Was danach kommen wird, haben sie uns nicht hinterlassen. Einer ihrer Mönche hat ca. 800 Jahre vor Christus vorausgesagt, dass nach 1990 bis 2012 zwei grosse Ereignisse auf der Erde stattfinden werden. Es wird zum einen eine grosse Reinigung und Neubildung der Erde geben und er sagte Menschen mit einem neuen kosmischem Bewusstsein voraus.

Ein sehr interessanter Punkt ist etwas, das mit der Ein-Dollar-Note zusammenhängt. Die Symbolik darauf wird meist mit den Freimaurern in Zusammenhang gebracht, was wohl auch stimmt, aber um die Bedeutung der Symbolik reihen sich verschiedene Erklärungen. Hier ein weiterer, bisher sehr selten hervorgebrachter Hinweis: Gemäss den Maya wird eine Zeitepoche (ca. 5128 Jahre) in 13 Unterzyklen, sogenannten Baktun unterteilt. Das Ende des letzten Baktun ist der 21.12.2012! Die Pyramide auf der Banknote ist in 13(!) Stufen unterteilt. An ihrer Spitze steht das alles sehende Auge der Weisheit. Könnte das ein Hinweis sein auf das Erwachen des Menschen um dieses Datum herum?

Dolllar-Pyramide

Die Inschrift auf der Note &#8222;Annuite coeptis&#8220; soll wörtlich bedeuten, dass Götter auf uns aufpassen. Es stellt sich die Frage, welche Götter gemeint sind ...

&#8222;Novus Ordo Seculorum&#8220; wiederum bedeutet die neue Welt-Ordnung. Deutet dies alles darauf, dass die Freimaurer die Geheimnisse der Maya kannten? Und welche Weltordnung meinten sie? Wir müssen die Frage hier leider offen lassen.
Das Volk der Maya ist im Dunkel der Zeit einfach verschwunden. Sie hinterliessen ihre Bauten, ihre Schriften, aber sie waren verschwunden. Ein weiteres Rätsel der Maya-Forschung.



Machen wir nun einen kleinen Abstecher in die USA und zwar in die Wüstengegend von Arizona zu den Hopi-Indianern. Diese amerikanischen Ureinwohner sind sehr spirituell ausgerichtet und nehmen für sich die Rolle der Beschützer und Verwalter der Mutter Erde in Anspruch. Ihre Verbundenheit mit dem Planeten Erde, in dem sie eine selbständige Wesenheit sehen, unterstreichen sie mit vielen Ritualen und Zeremonien. Auch dieses Volk stützt sich auf eigene alte Überlieferungen im Zusammen­hang mit dem Schicksal der Erde. Darin sagen sie &#8222;das Ende der 4 Welt&#8220; voraus. Die Erde soll nach der &#8222;Grossen Reinigung ganz anders aussehen&#8220;. Diese Reinigung soll zwischen 1987 und 2012 vor sich gehen. Hier finden wir wieder die interessante Übereinstimmung mit den Maya.

Aus einem weit entfernten Teil der Welt kommt eine weitere Bestätigung für diese zwei Voraussagen. Die ältesten bekannten Schriften, die vedischen, sollen ungefähr 5000 Jahre alt sein und stammen aus dem geografischen Gebiet des heutigen Indiens. Dort werden die Zeitepochen oder Zeitalter in vier sogenannte Yugas aufgeteilt. Während der einzelnen Yugas soll die Welt stets ein ganz anderes Aussehen gehabt haben als während der anderen. Wir befinden uns nun gemäss den Vedischen Schriften im letzen, im Kali Yuga. Dies bedeutet übesetzt: Das Eiserne oder Dunkle Zeitalter. Wenn wir unsere bekannte Geschichte mit den immerwährenden Kriegen, Schlachten und dem vielen Leiden betrachten, erscheint diese Beschreibung durchaus sehr passend. Es heisst, das Rad der Welt nähere sich ihrem tiefsten Punkt, um danach aufzusteigen in ein neues, ein Goldenes Zeitalter.

Alle drei genannten Quellen beschreiben die heutige Zeit als eine sehr intensive. Vielleicht können wir uns das als einen Raum-Zeit-Strudel vorstellen, in dem je näher das Zentrum des Strudels kommt &#8211; analog einem Wasserstrudel &#8211; die Ereignisse intensiver werden. Vielleicht ist hier die Erklärung zu finden für das Phänomen, dass immer mehr Menschen das Empfinden haben, dass die Zeit schneller läuft. Das ist gar nicht so abwegig. Vielleicht läuft die Zeit tatsächlich schneller und unser Gefühl trügt nicht. Schliesslich können wir auch in einem fahrenden Zug mit geschlossenen Augen nicht wissen, wie schnell wir fahren. Dazu müssten wir nach draussen blicken, aber wenn sich die ganze Raumzeit schneller bewegt, wo sollten wir da hinaus schauen?
Diese höhere Intensität geht mit einem höherem Energiepotenzial einher, d.h. die Energie wird höher. Diese Erhöhung des Energiepotenzials erzeugt eine erhöhte Schwingung in allem was ist. Das ist wie bei Wasser, das erhitzt wird. Durch Zufuhr von Energie ändert es seinen Aggregatzustand und wird zu Dampf, das eine Stufe feinstofflicher ist als der flüssige Zustand. Läuft bei uns auf der Erde vielleicht auch etwas ähnliches ab? Kann man diese Erhöhung der Schwingung nicht auch als eine Klärung, eine Erweiterung des Bewusstseins auffassen? Sprach der weiter oben erwähnte Mönch der Maya nicht von einem Menschen mit kosmischem, also erweitertem Bewusstsein?
Was bedeutet ein kosmisches, erweitertes Bewusstsein? Es gibt Hinweise, dass unsere feinstofflichen Sinne stärker zum Vorschein kommen werden. Werden wir telepathisch miteinander kommunizieren können? Wenn ja, dann wird eines der grössten Übel der heutigen Menschheit unmöglich, nämlich das Lügen. Die Gedanken können nicht lügen. Ein Zeitalter der Wahrhaftigkeit? Ich überlasse es Ihrer Fantasie, sich auszumalen, welch weit reichende Konsequenzen für die ganze Welt es sozialpolitisch hätte, wenn die Menschen nicht mehr lügen könnten.

Dieses erhöhte klare Bewusstsein wird oftmals auch als Christus-Bewusstsein genannt. Christus heisst nicht nur &#8222;der Gesalbte&#8220;, sondern auch Klarheit (Christos). Jesus, der Meister, hat gesagt: &#8222;Ihr alle seid schlafende Götter.&#8220; Hat er damit nicht gemeint, dass im Menschen, der ja &#8222;nach dem Ebenbild Gottes&#8220; erschaffen wurde, mehr steckt, als der Mensch selbst glaubt? Oder was hat Jesus gemeint, als er sagte, der Weg zum Vater führe nur durch ihn? Gab er uns nicht den Weg vor, indem er den Weg von Jesus zu Christus ging? Er hat damit also nicht seine Person gemeint und damit alle verdammt, die nicht an ihn glauben, sondern das Prinzip der Bewusstseinsklärung. Der Mensch muss auch zu Christus werden indem er das Christus-Bewusstsein in sich entwickelt. Dies unabhängig von seiner derzeitigen Religion oder Glauben. Es spielt dafür überhaupt keine Rolle, ob der Mensch Christ, Jude, Moslem oder Buddhist ist. Es geht schlussendlich nur um die Qualität des Bewusstseins. Es geht nur darum, wie ich bin und nicht wer ich bin.

Aber zurück nochmals zu unserem Jahr 2012. Es drängt sich natürlich die Frage auf, was denn genau passieren wird. Diese Frage können wir hier nicht abschliessend beantworten. Wir wissen es einfach nicht und es macht aus der Sicht unserer seelischen Entwicklung durchaus Sinn, es nicht zu wissen. Denn wüssten wir es, würden wir wahrscheinlich das tun, was wir als notwendig erachten wegen der Situation an sich und nicht freiwillig aus sich heraus. Damit wäre die Motivation nicht ehrlich, sondern berechnend. Der Mensch muss sich aus eigenen freien Stücken für ein höheres klares , ein Christus­bewusstsein entscheiden.
Spielen wir mal zwei extreme Möglichkeiten durch, die nach dem 21.12.2012 eintreten könnten. Die eine könnte sein, dass die ganze Erde einen Sprung, einen Quantensprung in die 5. Dimension machen wird. Es gibt Hinweise von medialen Menschen, dass etwas Ähnliches geschehen könnte. Diesen Sprung in eine höhere Dimension, also in eine feinstofflichere, höhere Schwingung könnten nach dem Gesetz der Resonanz dann nur die Menschen schaffen, die dieser Schwingung auch entsprächen. Was mit den anderen geschehen würde, vermögen wir hier nicht zu sagen.
Die andere mögliche extreme Variante wäre, dass wir am 22.12.2012 ganz normal erwachen, uns wie immer in die Hektik der vorweihnachtlichen Zeit begeben und die Erde genau so ist, wie sie vor diesem Datum war. Zwischen diesen beiden Extremen sind natürlich auch viele andere Ausgangsvarianten möglich.
Was bedeutet dies konkret für den Menschen? Nun, gleichgültig was geschieht, wenn ich daran gearbeitet habe, mein Bewusstsein zu klären, zu erhöhen und meine wahren Fähigkeiten entwickelt habe, bin ich für jeden Ausgang optimal gerüstet. Ich gehe nicht mehr als Opfer der Umstände durchs Leben, sondern schöpfe sie bewusst. Ich nutze meine Fähigkeiten gezielt um mich weiter zu entwickeln und wenn ich mir dabei Ziele setze, weiss ich genau, wie diese zu erreichen sind, weil ich die feinstofflichen Gesetze kenne und anwende. Nach dem Gesetz der Resonanz werde ich Umstände und Menschen anziehen, die mir förderlich sind und werde für die &#8222;schweren&#8220;, niedrigen Schwingungen unerreichbar. Die Methoden und Wege, diese in mir schlummernden Fähigkeiten zu erwecken und in Besitz zu nehmen, sind in den vergangenen Jahrhunderten in vielen Mysterienschulen entwickelt und in den letzten Jahrzehnten optimiert worden. Sie stehen uns nun zur Verfügung.
Gleichgültig, was geschehen wird, ein klares, möglichst hohes, ein Neues Bewusstsein ist der Schlüssel in das Neue Zeitalter.

Der Begriff Christusbewusstsein wird in anderen Sprachen in anderen Worten erklärt und doch bleibt die innere Bedeutung die gleiche. Dieses Christusbewusstsein geht ganz von sich einher mit einem anderen Begriff, denn wir alle kennen und alle Weisheitslehren es uns als oberstes Ziel vermitteln: nämlich LIEBE. Dieses Wort, in so vielen verschiedenen Sprachen dasselbe aussagend, ist was wirklich zählt! Liebe wird in so vielen Kulturen, Glaubensrichtungen als das Wichtigste genannt. Liebe, der Ursprung von allem. Liebe, so viele Male falsch verstanden. Liebe, manchmal so schmerzhaft, wenn wir es auf der sentimentalen Eben leben. Egal also, wie wir diesen Bewusstseinszustand nennen, es ist Zeit, es zu leben, sich ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen und den Frieden in sich und im Aussen zu erlangen. Fangen wir also an, den Frieden in uns zu finden und bringen wir es ins Aussen. Wir werden eine friedvollere Welt im 2012 vorfinden. Auch wenn dann nichts weltbewegendes im Aussen geschehen sollte. Wir haben dann die Welt jedoch ganz sicher aus dem Inneren verändert. Wenn ich mich als Mensch, als Individuum verändere, verändert sich automatisch auch meine Welt. Die Menschen haben es in der Hand &#8211; ein jeder von uns &#8211; also handeln wir dementsprechend. Wenden wir das Blatt und bringen Licht aus unserem Innern hervor. Für eine bessere Welt!


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

Na das ist doch mal ne klare Ansage.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ne klare Ansage.


Mayas = Marsianer?
(weil hochentwickelt und nun nicht mehr anwesend?)



Descartes schrieb:


> Das lied der Glocke von Schiller, ist recht nett find ich.
> @ topic
> Der mayakalendar hört nicht auf er beginnt einfach wieder von anfang, da die mayas an einen kreislauf glauben,
> das sich dinge immer wiederholen.
> ...


----------



## Fusssi (2. September 2009)

Es gibt keine Liebe auf dieser Welt, nur Triebe und Hass und Gier!

Das ist ne Liedzeile und leider auch meine Erkenntnis aus fast 35 Jahren leben.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Liebe auf dieser Welt, nur Triebe und Hass und Gier!
> 
> Das ist ne Liedzeile und leider auch meine Erkenntnis aus fast 35 Jahren leben.


Schade! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bitte gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Liebe auf dieser Welt, nur Triebe und Hass und Gier!
> 
> Das ist ne Liedzeile und leider auch meine Erkenntnis aus fast 35 Jahren leben.


Amen sag ich nur!


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Amen sag ich nur!


Also bei Dir Jungspund sag ich mal: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drum prüfe, wer sich ewig bindet!
Jedem nach seinem Glauben.
So sei es.

Hilfestellung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ursache-Wirkungs-Prinzip lernen
In Verbindung mit dem Resonantgesetz

Mach was draus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Liebe auf dieser Welt, nur Triebe und Hass und Gier!
> 
> Das ist ne Liedzeile und leider auch meine Erkenntnis aus fast 35 Jahren leben.


Wenn man darang glaubt und sich daran haelt, wird sich nie was aendern.

Ich zitiere ein viel besseres Lied, und das ist MEINE erkenntniss:



> Deine Schuld
> Hast du dich heute schon geärgert, war es heute wieder schlimm?
> Hast du dich wieder gefragt, warum kein Mensch was unternimmt?
> Du musst nicht akzeptieren, was dir überhaupt nicht passt
> ...


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wenn man darang glaubt und sich daran haelt, wird sich nie was aendern.
> 
> Ich zitiere ein viel besseres Lied, und das ist MEINE erkenntniss:


Er hat es begriffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (3. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wenn man darang glaubt und sich daran haelt, wird sich nie was aendern.
> 
> Ich zitiere ein viel besseres Lied, und das ist MEINE erkenntniss:



Danke Dir und Raiden das Ihr mich dran erinnert.
Ich bin auch nicht der Typ der einfach so aufgiebt oder irgendwie suizitgefärdet(keine ahnung ob richtig geschrieben) ist.

ABER:

Ich hatte mal nen recht erfolgreiches kleines Geschäft das ich vor nem Jahr aufgeben mußte hab vor 3 Monaten den Job
verlohren den ich danach hatte, hab NULL Geld auf der Bank weil meine Frau zu viel verdient. Also kein Hartz4 und kein ALG I weil die Anstellung zu kurz war.

Das Dumme ist das Sie keine Lust mehr hat und es somit zur Trennung kommt. Damit verliehre ich dann Haus, Auto, beides Ihres auf dem Papier und meinen 
3 Jahre alten Sohn(zumindest aus meiner direkten Umgebung). Zusammen mit der Geldgeschichte also irgendwie jegliche Lebensgrundlagen und Sinn.

Dazu kommt die Politik in Deutschland, die Weltlage und die Unbamherzigkeit der Menschen Weltweit.

Naja, mit anderen Worten, um mich herum bricht ALLES zusammen und ich befinde mich, wie ich es nenne, im freien Fall.

Also, ich gestehe, die von Euch zittierte Aussage hat ihre Grundlage in meiner allgemein depressiven Grundstimmung


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Danke Dir und Raiden das Ihr mich dran erinnert.
> Ich bin auch nicht der Typ der einfach so aufgiebt oder irgendwie suizitgefärdet(keine ahnung ob richtig geschrieben) ist.
> ABER:
> Ich hatte mal nen recht erfolgreiches kleines Geschäft das ich vor nem Jahr aufgeben mußte hab vor 3 Monaten den Job
> ...


Oha, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaube wir sollen per private Mitteilung reden, anstatt hier öffentlich.

Ich bin seit knapp 3 Jahren Heilpraktiker für Psychotherpie mit Bestallung in Bremen.
(Nachweis kann ggf. erbracht werden!)

Wenn Du Interesse hast so melde Dich gerne per PM.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles Gute für Dich und Deinen Lebensweg, da hast Du momentan echt einen riesen Rucksack zu tragen. ^^

Das Angebot steht und ich freue mich riesig, wenn Du Dich meldest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Du hast eine PM!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. September 2009)

Uff *Schluckt*

Also ich glaube ich kann dich verstehen, das du so eine einstellung hast, Fusssi.
Ich dachte anfangs du waerst wieder einer von den Pseudo-erwachsentuern hier, die meinen es ist cool ein Misantroph zu sein und so, entschuldige bitte.


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Uff *Schluckt*


^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2009)

Ich muss mich übrigens korrigieren: Wir haben oder besser gesagt Ihr habt nur noch soviel Zeit wie ich brauche meine Pläne zu verwirklichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich muss mich übrigens korrigieren: Wir haben oder besser gesagt Ihr habt nur noch soviel Zeit wie ich brauche meine Pläne zu verwirklichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OH MEIN GOTT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das würde ja bedeuten..... deine SelorKiith-Klon-Arme ist früher fertig als geplant?? Etwa doch schon in 5000 Jahren???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Gib ihnen keine Flugzeuge! Und jetzt rate mal warum! oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich muss mich übrigens korrigieren: Wir haben oder besser gesagt Ihr habt nur noch soviel Zeit wie ich brauche meine Pläne zu verwirklichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon wieder protonenlaser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

Quatsch natürlich seine ZOOOOOOOMbiearmee (Zoooooombies sind Zombies die einfach schnell laufen können)


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wenn man darang glaubt und sich daran haelt, wird sich nie was aendern.
> 
> Ich zitiere ein viel besseres Lied, und das ist MEINE erkenntniss:


Was für ein Lied!

Mensch Dragon1, wenn Du das in Deinem Alter umsetzt, dann sollte ich das auch.

Hut ab und Respekt für Deine Einstellungen.
Auch wie Du andere und gewissen Gesinnungen verteidigst und Tolernaz von anderen forderst.

Es sollte mehr Menschen wie Dich geben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Was für ein Lied!
> 
> Mensch Dragon1, wenn Du das in Deinem Alter umsetzt, dann sollte ich das auch.
> 
> ...



Von wem ist das lied eigentlich?

Also ich höre wahnsinnig gern "Wünsch dir was" von den Hosen....


----------



## vollmi (4. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Von wem ist das lied eigentlich?



Von den Doktoren.

mfG René


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Von wem ist das lied eigentlich?
> 
> Also ich höre wahnsinnig gern "Wünsch dir was" von den Hosen....


Das Lied!:

Deine Schuld
Hast du dich heute schon geärgert, war es heute wieder schlimm?
Hast du dich wieder gefragt, warum kein Mensch was unternimmt?
Du musst nicht akzeptieren, was dir überhaupt nicht passt
Wenn du deinen Kopf nicht nur zum Tragen einer Mütze hast (uohoho)

Es ist nicht deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist
Es wär nur deine Schuld, wenn sie so bleibt
Es ist nicht deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist
Es wär nur deine Schuld, wenn sie so bleibt, wenn sie so bleibt

Glaub keinem, der dir sagt, dass du nichts verändern kannst
Die, die das behaupten, haben nur vor Veränderung Angst
Es sind dieselben, die erklären, es sei gut so, wie es ist
Und wenn du etwas ändern willst, dann bist du automatisch Terrorist

Es ist nicht deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist
Es wär nur deine Schuld, wenn sie so bleibt
Es ist nicht deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist
Es wär nur deine Schuld, wenn sie so bleibt
Weil jeder, der die Welt nicht ändern will
Ihr Todesurteil unterschreibt

"Lass uns diskutieren, denn in unserem schönen Land
Sind zumindest theoretisch alle furchtbar tolerant
Worte wollen nichts bewegen, Worte tun niemandem weh
Darum lass uns drüber reden, Diskussionen sind ok"

Nein - geh mal wieder auf die Straße, geh mal wieder demonstrieren
Denn wer nicht mehr versucht zu kämpfen, kann nur verlieren!
Die dich verarschen, die hast du selbst gewählt
Darum lass sie deine Stimme hören, weil jede Stimme zählt (uohoho)

Es ist nicht deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist
Es wär nur deine Schuld, wenn sie so bleibt
Es ist nicht deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist
Es wär nur deine Schuld, wenn sie so bleibt

Es ist nicht deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist
Es wär nur deine Schuld, wenn sie so bleibt


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Von den Doktoren.
> 
> mfG René



Sind das HippHopper? Nein? Dann hör ich es mir mal an!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sind das HippHopper? Nein? Dann hör ich es mir mal an!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er meint wohl, das das Lied von den Ärzten ist.
Ich empfinde den Text als sehr stimmig. ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Er meint wohl, das das Lied von den Ärzten ist.
> Ich empfinde den Text als sehr stimmig. ^^



Das ist von den Ärzten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welches Album?? Gott!... ich werd langsam doch alt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das ist von den Ärzten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weiß ich nicht, das ist ja auch nur eine naheliegende Vermutung. ^^

Die sich bewahrheitet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (4. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das ist von den Ärzten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist vom Album Geräusch. Das hab ich aber schon ein paar Jahre, weiss nicht ob das noch in den Läden zu haben ist.

mfG René


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist vom Album Geräusch. Das hab ich aber schon ein paar Jahre, weiss nicht ob das noch in den Läden zu haben ist.
> mfG René


Das Lied heißt Deine Schuld, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Das Lied heißt Deine Schuld, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, nicht meine sondern DEINE Schuld!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kauf mir jetzt ein T-Shirt auf dem steht: "Ich bin über 30 bitte helft mir über die Straße...." ich glaub ich kenn das Lied echt nicht... naja bis "Gwendoline" und "Bitte bitte" war ich ein treuer Ärztefan!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nein, nicht meine sondern DEINE Schuld!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*lacht*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. September 2009)

steht zusammen mit 

und 

Auf  meiner Most-played-Liste (zusammen mit ein paar Evanescence und Dragonforce liedern)

11Raiden, irgendwie bin ich bei deinem post hochrot im gesicht geworden.
Du uebertreibst ein stark, aber ich freu mich trotzdem ueber den lob. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Auf  meiner Most-played-Liste (zusammen mit ein paar Evanescence und Dragonforce liedern)
> 
> 11Raiden, irgendwie bin ich bei deinem post hochrot im gesicht geworden.
> Du uebertreibst ein stark, aber ich freu mich trotzdem ueber den lob.
> ...



Ehm, in einem Forum, wo man größenteils anonym ist und deswegen häufiger als in normalen Leben unsachliche und beleidigende Äußerungen sieht, ist es ein Lichtblick, wenn jemand für sich und andere einsteht! ^^

Das hat meines Erachtens Seltenheitswert und es geht ja nicht um ein Posting von Dir, sondern um Dein Standing, welches in mehreren Threads, die ich gelesen habe und mir Deine Meinung und Aussage positiv aufgefallen ist.

Das in Zusammenhang mit Deinem Alter läßt mich Dein Verhalten, Dein Wesen und Dein Charkter als lobenswert und anerkennend erwähnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ehm, in einem Forum, wo man größenteils anonym ist und deswegen häufiger als in normalen Leben unsachliche und beleidigende Äußerungen sieht, ist es ein Lichtblick, wenn jemand für sich und andere einsteht! ^^
> 
> Das hat meines Erachtens Seltenheitswert und es geht ja nicht um ein Posting von Dir, sondern um Dein Standing, welches in mehreren Threads, die ich gelesen habe und mir Deine Meinung und Aussage positiv aufgefallen ist.
> 
> ...



Jetzt schmier dem Bub nicht zuviel Honig ums Maul! Sonst meint er noch, er könne sich auf seinen Lorbeeren ausruhen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. September 2009)

*lacht* 
Ausruhen ist zu langweilig, action^^



Bin jetzt mal mit nem kumpel im spieleladen "Schoppen", hab noch keine ahnung welches spiel ich kaufen werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *lacht*
> Ausruhen ist zu langweilig, action^^
> 
> 
> ...


Mass Effect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (4. September 2009)

back to topic?


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> back to topic?


Wäre ratsam, wer kann sich genug sammeln und den roten Faden wieder aufnehmen?
*sich umschaut*


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

wir waren dabei uns zu überlegen wie lange wir noch zeite haben und dann hat selor gesagt das es vll weniger ist als wir denken weil er mit seinem projekt (ich denke es werden ZOOOOOMBIES werden) schon weiter ist als wir denken (oder so)


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir waren dabei uns zu überlegen wie lange wir noch zeite haben und dann hat selor gesagt das es vll weniger ist als wir denken weil er mit seinem projekt (ich denke es werden ZOOOOOMBIES werden) schon weiter ist als wir denken (oder so)


Davor meine ich. ^^

Selor Kiith Zombie-Armee und andere Kreuch- und Fleuchmutanten ignoriere ich mal geflissentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

